# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  قبول 3581 طالبة بالمعاهد وكليات العلوم الصحية في كافة مناطق المملكة

## بيسان

الرياض - عبدالرحمن اليوسف: 
أعلن وكيل وزارة الصحة المساعد لإعداد وتطوير القوى العاملة والمشرف العام على الإدارة العامة للمعاهد والكليات الصحية أ. د. خالد بن عبدالمحسن الرشود، أنه تم اعتماد قبول (3581) طالبة بالتعليم العام بالكليات والمعاهد الصحية للبنات في الفصل الدراسي الأول من العام الدراسي 1428 - 1429 هـ وذلك بزيادة 20% عن العام الماضي حسب توجهات معالي وزير الصحة لزيادة أعداد الطالبات المقبولات للدخول في المهن الصحية الفنية. 
وقد أهاب سعادته بالطالبات المقبولات بسرعة مراجعة الكليات الصحية لاستكمال إجراءات القبول خلال أسبوع من تاريخه ومن يتأخر عن ذلك فسوف يسقط حقه في القبول ويؤخذ من يليه من قوائم الاحتياط

الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف
الف الف
الف
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووك 
للمقبولين والمقبولات
وبااركوا لي صاحبتي نقبلت
 :bigsmile: . 
والله يوفق الجميع
 :amuse: اختكم..بيسان :noworry:

----------


## بيسان

الرياض ابتسام سفر سعد المطيري، ابتهال عبدالله عبدالكريم شمس الدين، أحلام صالح علي السهلي، أشواق سفير نويشر الجعيد، أفنان صالح حسن الحربي، الاء محمد سعيد الغامدي، البندري عبدالله عبيد السالمي، الجوهرة فهد محمد الشمري، أمثال تاجر ملوح العنزي، إيمان جبار ناصر الشهراني، إيمان طرقي فنيطل العنزي، آلاء إبراهيم محمد السليم، أبرار إبراهيم علي الغيلان، أحلام سائر مرزوق العتيبي، أحلام كامل دبوس العنزي، أحلام متعب دخيل الله المطيري، أحلام ناصر محمد القرني، أروى خلف صويان القحطاني، أروى فهد محمد التميمي، أريج محمد عبدالله عبدالله، أسماء عبيد عايد العنزي، أشواق سعد سعدي العتيبي، أشواق مهل معتق العنزي، أفراح رشيد خلف العنزي، أماني طلال سميحان الفاعوري، أماني عايض نوار الحارثي، أمل سعيد سعد الأحمري، أمل عسكر سعيد اليامي، أميرة سعود عبدالله العنزي، أمينة سعيد حمد المطيري، أيات حسين علي الماحوزي، إيمان معبرد علي السيد، بدريه حمد حمدان المطيري، بدريه صنيتان شفاقه الشمري، بسمه محمد محسن مشقي، بشاير سائر مرزوق العتيبي، بشاير فارس عبدالعزيز الهليل، بيان خالد رمضان السويلمي، تهاني غديف هجيج العنزي، ثمراء مبارك ناصر الشهراني، جميله ربيع رجاء العنزي، جوازي شرقي علي العنزي، حامده حميدي مزيد المالكي، حصة زيد بندر العصيمي، حصة عبيد نغيمش الشمري، حصه حميد خليف الرشيدي، حصه عايد نغيمش العنزي، حميده سليمان دويان العنزي، حنان شحاذه رفيد العنزي، حنان غزاي مناحي العتيبي، حنان محمد راضي العنزي، حنان يوسف سعود الشايجي، حورية فالح مرزوق العتيبي، خزنة خمري شنيور العنزي، خلود رباح ثابت الرشيدي، خلود علي محمد الشهري، خلود محمد حسن عبسي، خلود مرضي عبدالله الحربي، خلود ناصر زويد الحربي، خوله أحمد علي الجيزاني، دلال دلي سبتي العنزي، دلال عبدالله موسى الطاسان، دليل سمران دخيل المطيري، رحاب ذياب متعب الشمري، رحمه منصور حسن هتاني، رشا عبدالله عبدالمحسن العتيبي، رغده عبدالرحمن صالح العجلان، رقية عبدالله سويلم السعود، رندا شالح صنيتان الحربي، روان إبراهيم عبدالله الطحيني، روان شايع ناصر القحطاني، روضه محمد عمر الصومالي، ريم حمد إبراهيم الرشيدي، ريم حمود عواد العنزي، ريم سعيد عاطف ال رشيد، ريم سودان ناصر العتيبي، ريم فلاح غالي السهلي، زهره حسين ناصر الهاجوج، زهره خيري مرزوق الحكمي، سارا صالح عبدالرحمن الصالح، ساره باتع عبدالمعين البشري، ساره عطا الله سالم العازمي، ساره نايل مطر العبدلي، سالي أحمد إبراهيم الجيزاني، سعاد أحمد طاهر عاتي، سكينه نبيل عبدالمحسن الهلال، سلطانه سعود عصري العنزي، سلمى سعيد محمد الشيوخ، سلمى ضحوي مزعل العنزي، سلوى جمعان مفرح العنزي، سماهر عقيل دخيل الله الغبيوي، سهام احمد خليف العنزي، سهام شريد عبدالله البيشي، سهام عبده مبروك حكومي، شروق تركي مقرن القصير، شروق حمد شطي العنزي، شروق علي حسن حمدي، شروق مساعد عبدالله المطيري، شريفه زيد علي عسيري، شعاع جمعان حواس العنزي، شقراء ناصر إبراهيم مجممي، شمعه مقبول محمد هزازي، شيخه سعد زيد الدوسري، شيخه صالح على البلوشي، شيخه عبدالله حسين الادريسي، صابرين هلال محمد العنزي، صالحه يحيى موسى النعمي، صباح معيض ناهي العنزي، طفله حمد مرشد الدوسري، عائشة خلف زعل العنزي، عائشة دخيل الله قينان الغامدي، عائشة سعود عوضه الأسمري، عائشة سعيد مفكر المطيري، عائشة محمد فياض العنزي، عبير سالم سمير الحربي، عبير شويش سليم العنزي، عبير عوض عيسى العنزي، عفاف خليف رجاء العنزي، عفاف معدي محمد البقمي، علياء عبدالعزيز مران العنزي، عنود إبراهيم معزي العنزي، عهود حمدان حسين العنزي، غدير جعفر عبدالله النخلي، غدير هزاع خلف العنزي، غيداء محمد أحمد حدادي، غيده عبدالله سالمين الصبياني، فائزه ندى قيران العنزي، فاطمة جبران حسن صلوي، فاطمة علي محمد خبراني، فاطمة عيد طناء العنزي، فاطمة عيد عبدالعزيز العبدالعزيز، فاطمة متعب عتقان المطيري، فاطمة ملفي حماد الطلوحي، فاطمة مهدي غلفان هزازي، فاطمة يحي محمد مجرشي، فطيم محمد هلال العنزي، فهده نواف راشد العنزي، لبنى ياسين على العلي، لطيفة حامد فهد الحربي، لمياء خالد راشد العيار، لولوه علي صالح القرعيط، ليلى بشير عايش العنزي، ليلى سلمان عبدالمجيد العيثان، ليلى عبده شوعي الحارثي، مرام سالم زبن العتيبي، مرام ممدوح فريجان الدوسري، مروج منذر محمود طيب، مروه عبدالله عباس الجويد، مروى محمد صغير محمدعيسى، مريم حامد سعيد الغامدي، مريم سعيد مشبب الأحمري، مريم شاكر عبدالعزيز الجاسر، مريم ظويهر عنيزان الشمري، مريم فرحان شيحان العنزي، مزهرة محمد سبران الشهري، مسيره فلاح محياء العنزي، مشاعل خليف الأسمر العنزي، مشاعل مرزوق محمد العلي، معيه سعد صنيتان الشمري، ملاك رمضان جعيدان العنزي، منال عبدالله عطيه العنزي، منال على قعيد العنزي، منال ناصر مفلح الشهراني، مناهل محمد ناصر مرشد، منى تركي عشوي العنزي، منى سالم عوده العنزي، منى محيسن إبراهيم عياش، منيره حسن مناحي النافع، منيره عبدالله عبدالطيف الرويشد، منيره عطاء سليمان السكيت، منيره مطلق سعود السبيعي، مها أحمد عبدالله العنزي، مها حمود عواد العنزي، مها مسفر سعيد الأسمري، مها نجيب مسعود المسعود، مها هائل منصور الايداء، مها هريسان عميش المطيري، مي ضواحي دحيم المطيري، مي ظافر بداح القحطاني، ميعاد محمد إبراهيم الحكمي، ميعاد محمد عايد المطيري، ناديه جمعان حواس العنزي، ناديه ناصر عنية الله المطيري، نايفه عناد قعيد العنزي، نايفه عوده نيتول العنزي، نجلاء شديد سعد ال شديد، نجلاء عبد رب الرسول سلمان المقبقب، ندى سعد هليل الحربي، ندى عبدالله فهد حامد، ندى كريم نزال العنزي، نسرين ركيان عيد العنزي، نها معيبد ساير الحربي، نوال إبرهيم علي مجرشي، نوال عبدالله سليمان العنزي، نوره حمدي مطلق البيضاني، نوره سلمان عبدالله العثمان، نوره عبدالله عبدالرحمن العمري، نوره محمد عبدالله الشهري، نوره منصور محمد مساعد، نوضاء محمد عيد العتيبي، نوف إبراهيم عياد العنزي، نوف براق بنيه العنزي، نوف رباح على المنقور، نوف محمد حسين دماس، نوير مفضي الأملح العنزي، هاجر عبدالهادي عبيد المطيري، هبه أسعد عبدالله المانع، هبه عبداللطيف موسى العوام، هبه غازي محمد الدسيماني، هدى حجي حمدان العنزي، هدى سعيد عوضه الأحمري، هدى عبيد نغيمش الشمري، هدى عيد مناحي العنزي، هدى متروك مفرح العصيمي، هلا عبدالله ملوح العنزي، هناء زيدان خلف العنزي، هند سالم عوده العنزي، هند عطا الله رمضان العنزي، هند فهد مقحم العتيبي، هيفاء خالد ذعار العنزي، هيفاء عبدالقادر عثمان تكروني، هيفاء علي محمد الزبيدي، هيله صالح محمد الموسى، وضحى مشرف سمير العنزي، وضحى معدي محمد البقمي، وعد فهيد إبراهيم الحارثي، وعد محمد عايد المطيري، وفاء صالح عبدالله الدوسري، وفاء علي جبران بحاري، ياسمين حمود خاتم العنزي.

----------


## بيسان

مكة 
الهنوف شرف زيد الشريف، انتصار سعد سعيد الفيل، آلاء أنصر عمر علان كفيه، آلاء عبد الله مهدي الصبحي، آمنة حسين مرزوق الخالدي، آيات فؤاد إسحاق سمبلان، أبرار عدنان سليم فقيرة، أبرار محمد هاشم بخاري، أتراب أحمد حسن باحسن، أروى أبكر محمد أحمد، أسرار محمد أحمد تكروني، أسماء دخيل ناجم السلمي، أفراح شفيق حميد علي، أفنان سعد الله سعيد المولد، أفنان عزيز محمد عزب، ألحان علي هاشم باربيق، أماني محمد عبد الله دهان، أمجاد راشد عامر الحربي، أمل أحمد محمد الزهراني، أمل مغرم حسن الشهري، أمنية علي إبراهيم باشهاب، إبتسام سويلم سليم الندوي، إسراء شاكر حسن الشريف، إعتماد إبراهيم محمد طوخي، إلهام حسين محمد الهوساوي، إيمان سعيد عابد الجابري، إيمان سلطان سعيد التكروني، إيناس محمد مسفر اللهيبي، بيان عبد الله هارون زبرماوي، تركية عطالله عوض السلمي، تسنيم حسن هبة الأندنوسي، تهاني طارق أسعد أبو سليمان، جميعة مشعل مرضي العتيبي، جواهر حمد مبارك الحربي، جواهر عايض عبيد البقمي، حفصة طاهر مصطفى برناوي، حنان عبد الله عقاب الجحدلي، حنان عبد المطلوب حاسن الشريف، حنين محمد فايز الحربي، خديجة إبراهيم علي مليباري، خديجة حامد حسن القزاز، خديجة محمد ناصر الفاهمي، خيرية عبد الله محمد الهوساوي، دعاء عبد الله محمود الشنقيطي، دلال بزيع ناصر الشريف، دلال حمزة علي عسيري، راوية سالم سليمان المعبدي، رباب ربعي ربيع الحربي، رباب عبد الرحمن محمد أناجرية، رحاب عاطي عبد اللطيف الحربي، رزان حسن علي رواس، رمزية حميد محمد البشري، رهام بلال بكر الشنقيطي، ريم صالح يحيى الزهراني، ريم عبد الرحمن سعد العتيبي، زهرة رابح رويجي السلمي، زهرة علي محمد هزازي، سارة سعد عبد الخالق البيشي، سامية بخيت بخيت اللهيبي، سامية عبد العزيز عيظة الكربي، سامية عبد المجيد عبد الفتاح بوقس، سامية منير باني الحربي، سترة عبد اللطيف جبر القرشي، سحر حسن مجلى كريري، سحر سايف ناصر الحكمي ، سمر إسماعيل عبد الستار الباكستاني، سمية سعيد محمد العامودي، سميرة حسين عبد المغني الحربي، سميرة عرمان مسفر الحربي، سميرة محمد باشا مياه شادر علي، سهاد عبد الحميد عبد العزيز فطاني، سهام عليان حبيب السلمي، سهر أحمد سرحان المولد، سهى زامل جميل بوقري، سوسن محمد عباس أوان، شذى شحاد مساعد الخزاعي، شعاع فلاح قراش الحارثي، شمعة إبراهيم محمد أبو دوشة، صابرين سعيد أحمد الزهراني، صفاء محمد عبد القادر فيزو، عائشة شاهر بخيت الحربي، عائشة فيصل فرج بشير، عبير حميد حامد الحربي، عبيرة حباب عبد الرحيم الحساني، عروب معتوق حامد إلياسي، عزة عبد الله ذاكر العيافي، عهود كامل محمد طاهر عارف، عيوشة عبده محمد البرناوي، غدير صالح ربيعان الحربي، غدير فلاح قراش الحارثي، غدير مقبل حبيب الرحيلي، فاطمة أحمد يحيى محزري، فاطمة غازي عايض سليماني، فاطمة يهوذا محمد عبد الرؤوف، فوزية معطي محصني الهذلي، قدرية عبد الرحمن عابد قشقري، لطيفة صويلح حبيب الله السلمي، لطيفة معتوق عزيز الدعدي، لينا عبد الرزاق يوسف فطاني، لينة محمد علي مليباري، مؤمنة سالم عمار السلمي، ماجدة حميد محمد المسعودي، مرام محمد حمد اللهيبي، مرام مفرح مجهر العتيبي، مريم جبران جابر محنشي، مريم عبد الله عوض الله الحربي، مريم عبد الله محمد ناجي خوجة، مريم ناصر أحمد المجنوني، مشاعل حمزة آدم هوساوي، مشاعل عبد الكريم نوح المولد، مشاعل محمود علي أبو شعالة، مطيعة معيض وسام السلمي، ملاك جميل سليمان بندقجي، منال نفيع رويحي السلمي، مناهل أحمد شعيب هوساوي، منى إبراهيم سلامة الحربي، منى طلق رجاء السلمي، منى مسفر حسن الفهمي، مها سليمان عويد الحربي، مها صلاح صويلح الحربي، مها مبارك سعيد الكربي، مودة أحمد عبد الوهاب جان شاه، مودة حسن يحيى الشنقيطي، نادية سعد سفر القثانيين، نادية فوزي خضر المولد، نادية وادع صالح السلمي، نجلاء عيد فضل الله المولد، نجود عبد الله محمد حلواني، نجوى عائض محمد البقمي، نداء عبد الودود حافظ عبد الغفور، ندى أحمد عبد العزيز جمال، ندى منصور سليمان المولد، نعيمة حامد جابر الحارثي، نهى محمد محمد هوساوي، نهى نوار عوريض الندوي، نورة حسين هلال الزهراني، نورة عبد الله صالح العميري، نورة فهد محمد البقمي، نورة محمد عبد الله مغربي، نورة محمد نور موسى موساوي ، نوف مطيع عياش الحسناني، نوف موسى عبد الله عطيف، هبة سامي صديق أبو الغرب، هديل محمد صالح بازهير، هنادي عطية دريهم الزهراني، هند حامد زيد الحارثي ، وديان عصام حسين المدني، ورود عمار لازم العتيبي، وضحه خبيط ردود الندوي، يسرى عبد الله بركات عبد الله.

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكمـ
الف الف الف مبرووك للمقبولات
مبرووك بيسوونة 
باركي ليها حتى لوماعرفها :bigsmile: 
هههههههههـ
الف مبرووك الصراحة استانست لهم 
اعرف ناس وااجد
مشكوورة بيسوونة على نقل الخبر

----------


## بيسان

جدة 
ابتسام أحمد محمد عطوي، ابتسام عامر حمد النهدي، ابتسام محمد أحمد أبو القاسم، أبرار ذكي محمد نواوي فلمبان، اثمار عبيد الله منصور الشريف، اثير محمد حسن محمد حسن، احلام رشيد عائض الجدعاني، احلام صالح مصلح البلادي، أريج صلاح أحمد عشماوي، أريج عويض سعيد الحربي، ازهار عمر عمر عريش، أسماء ابكر أحمد الصم، اشواق إبراهيم أحمد السيد، افنان بكر محمد حبادي، افنان طلال كمال عسيري، آلاء ايمن بكر مغربل، آلاء عبدالله جيلاني المولد، آلاء ياسين علي غالب، العنود إبراهيم عبدالله رودى، امال عواض حميد السلمي، اماني عباس محمد مالك، اماني علي أحمد البرناوي، اماني محسن سالم الجهني، امجاد محمد أحمد نفاوي، أمل حباس حسن القرني، أمل حسن حمدان الحربي، أمل محمد علي مغربي، اميره أحمد محمد المولد، أنوار محمد جان عبدالكريم بخاري، ايات عمر عبدالواحد غنيم، آلاء هاشم معتوق بكر، بدره إبراهيم كريدم الزبيدي، بدرية خالد محمد المطيري، بدريه إبراهيم علي عسيري، بشره حسن أحمد ال محبوب، تهاني سعيد عطيه الرفاعي، تهاني صالح سعيد المرعشي، ثبته فالح سعيد الأسمري، جميله زائد علي عسيري، جميله عيد معيض المطيري، جواهر عبدالله ناصر السبيعي، حزيمه إبراهيم موسى القرني، حليمه عبده حسن الاسمري، حموده محمد حمد المطيري، حميده سعد كليب الرشيدي، حنان حيدر عبدالله الشريف، حنين صبري حسن سمنمودي، خديجه عبدالواحد بن صالح اليماني، خلود عسيرى أحمد شقيقي، خلود علي أحمد عواجي، خلود مبروك أحمد الحاتمي، خيره علي محمد العمري، داليا خالد محمد حجار، داليه جميل منصور القايدي، دعاء يوسف إبراهيم نونو، دلال عثمان محمد عدوي، دلال علي إبراهيم حفظي، ديما مجدي برليان العيدروس، دينا حسام الدين محمد نجم، رؤى أحمد علي الغامدي، رؤيا عادل حمد كريم، ربا حسين علي غالب، رباب عبدالله خليل العبيدي، رحاب ماجد ناحي السلمي، رحاب نشوان سلطان العمري، رشيده صالح مصلح البلادي، رنا جميل عبدالله قمري، رنا محمد مبارك العسيري، رهام محمد عبدالغني آشي، رهف ملفى رشيد الحربي، ريم راقي ربعي العتيبي، ريم عمر سعيد الكربي، ريهام محمد عوض الزبيدي، زهراء إبراهيم يحي الحاتمي، زهره محمد إبراهيم برناوي، زينب عمر حسن الهوساوي، سارة علي رحمه رحمه، سارة فارع ذياب السلمي، ساريه عبدالحفيظ سليمان خان، سحر حسين خليفه المحمادي، سراب زياد صالح سيد، سعاد عبدالله عقيل بلخير، سلطانه صالح أحمد مهدي، سلوى علي مبرك السحيمي، سماء عادل محمد الأخضر، سماهر اسامه موسى حسن، سميحه مصلح عبدالرحيم الحربي، سها صدقه حسين مؤمنه، شاهره مريع طراد الشهراني، شذى فهد سعيد الصبان، شروق حمزة محمد السيد، شروق عبدالعزيز سلمان الجدعاني، شروق موسى عويد المحياوي، شريفه بلال علي عسيري، شيماء عثمان عباس الادماوي، صالحه محمد علي الشهري، صباح بخيت حسين العبيدي، ضحى خالد حسن الغامدي، ضحى موسى محمد الحمود، عائشه سعيد أحمد العمري، عبير عائش مسلط المطيري، علا علي محمد باجابر، عهود عبدالله سمار البلادي، عهود عويد قويفان الحربي، غنية عبدالله عبدو مقبول علي، فاطمة أحمد عبده أبو عصيده، فاطمة محمد إبراهيم المغربي، فوزيه عبدالرحمن عبدالله حمدي، لجين جميل محمد غفوري، لجين خالد سعيد العبد الله، لجين يحي أحمد اليحياوي، لمى عادل محمد رقبان، ماري محمد عابد المطيري، مرام حميدان محمد المولد، مروه اسعد حسن سنديوني، مروه حسين علوي خرد، مروه صالح عوض واحدي، مريم محمد أحمد صميلي، مريم محمد مبارك الصيعري، مشاعل علي حمدان العصلاني، مشاعل محمد علي العمري، منار جميل محيان فلمبان، منار سعيد حسن الغامدي، منى عايض محمد عسيري، منى محمد صالح صبياني، منى منصور عمر الغامدي، منيره حسن محمد العماري، مها إبراهيم عمر حداد، مها أحمد بكر أبكر، مي أحمد إبراهيم دمياطي، ميعاد أحمد نافع الفقيه، نائله عطا الله فرج البلادي، نجاه علي حسين العمري، ندى أحمد يحى الزهراني، نعمه خالد صالح فضل، نهى سعيد عثمان باشنيم، نوال علي مزلوه المطيري، نوال عويض عواضه المطيري، نورا محمد سلطان السبيعي، نورة زهير علي السهيمي، نورة سليمان عبدالله الحزر، نورة صالح علي الشلالي، نوف عاطف أحمد الصيعري، هاله هياس عبدالرحمن الزهراني، هدى مبارك زاكي المولد، هوازن جمعان موسى الزهراني، وجدان عمر محمد العماري، وردة صالح مصلح الساعدي، ولاء محمد عبده حارث، ياسمين محمود فخر الدين البخاري.

----------


## بيسان

الطائف 
أفنان سعد عطيه القرشي، آلاء دخيل الله معيض الثبيتي، آلاء سعد عطيه القرشي، حنين أحمد إبراهيم عبدالستار، ساره حمدان زبار البقمي، شمعه قاسم عدوان عسيري، صفيه حميد عبدالرحمن الحجي، ليلى شباب عبدرب النبي المالكي، نوف غصين جابر الثبيتي، إبتسام أحمد محمد الحارثي، إبتسام مصلح عبدالرحمن الحارثي، أبرار محمد احمدالشهري، أحلام سعد عطيه الربيعي، أحلام سعود عوض العصيمي، أريج عواض سعيد القثامي، أسماء حنشول معيوف القثامي، أسماء محمد محمد الثبيتي، العنود عابد ردة الله الخالدي، العنود عيد مبروك العبدالله، آمال شامان ثايب المطيري، أماني طلق مغيب الحارثي، أمل أحمد علي عطيف، أمل حامد جابر الحمياني، أمل محمد عبدالقادر عسيري، امنه محمد علي فقيهي، أميرة عائض عوض الله الثبيتي، أميرة عبيد صأمل السفياني، انعام على صديق المولد، ايمان ردود رداد السفياني، ايمان ضيف الله عبدالله العمري، ايمان عبدالله ملااكرم بخاري، ايمان عبيدالله أحمد القرشي، آمنه عبدالله سعيد المتعاني، أحلام ضاوي عبدالله الثبيتي، أسيا محمد عبدالله الزهراني، أمل حامد عتيق المالكي، باسمه مبارك مرزوق الشلوي، بدريه جازي عباد المقاطي، بدريه محمد علي الشهري، بدور دخيل الله معيض الثبيتي، تغريد محمد ضيف الله الخديدي ، تغريد مشعل صالح الثبيتي، تهاني محمد غصن الجعيد، تهاني معيض عائض الثقفى، جمعه زايد هلال الغموي، جواهر عبدالله عابد السفياني، جواهر محمد احمدالزهراني، جوهره عويض طماس الصواط، حصه عبدالله شارع السبيعي، حليمه علي سليمان العرياني، حمده سعود سعدالله العتيبي، خلود حمد خشان العنزي، خلود فارس بطحي المطيري، دانيه محمد عواض الثبيتي، دلال عدنان فوزان القثامي، دلال مشعل عايض الثبيتي، رباب عامر الزيدي العتيبي، رباب محمد جبران الثبيتي ، رحمه مساعد سعيد السفياني، رحمه مغلي عبود الثبيتي، رشا جابرمنسى الغشمرى، رشا عبدالرحمن عبدربه الثبيتي، رشا يوسف محمد التركستاني، رنا علي غراهيد الجعيد، روان عدنان لطفي بلوش، روان عوض عطيه الزهراني، روى منصور رده الثبيتي، ريم عتيق عبدالله الصواط، ريم محمود حامدالفهمي، زهره جوهر حسن المبروك، زهره مسلط عويض الحارثي، ساره سعد سعيدالحربي، ساره عبدالله يحي خيري، ساره منصورعواض الثبيتي، ساميه سمي منورالخالدي، سحر عبدالقادر صالح يوسف، سحر هادي حسن السلامي، سعاد عبيدالله حامد القرشي، سلمى سالم عائض الحارثي، سلمى يحي علي دراج، سماح غزاي عايض القثامي، سماح نوار زويد الربيعي، سمر فهد عبيد القثامي، سميه يوسف سالم بصفر، سهام سعد علي الشهري، سهام محمد سعيد المطيري، سهى عطاالله أحمد القرشي، سوسن محمد صابر بخاري، سوسن مصلح علي الحارثي، شاديه صالح حامد العتيبي، صالحه محمد علي هزازي، ظلال مصلح صويلح الخالدي، عائشه تركي نهار الثعلي، عائشه سبد عيضه المتعاني، عائشه غازي محمد الجعيد، عبير لافي رباح المطيري، عفاف عبدالمجيد محمد بخاري، عواطف سفران منير الحارثي، عيده عقيل مبرك المطيري، عيشه حمزه بكر هوساوي، عيشه فهد امين رجب، غزيل عوض ناصر البقمي، فاتن مبارك عايض القثامي، فاطمه عواض عبدالله الجعيد، فاطمه أحمد مسيفر الطلحي، فاطمه حمدان مصلح الوقداني، فاطمه خالد مرضي الحمياني، فاطمه مستور فتاح الغامدي، فتون محمد محيل الزائدي، فوز عيد أحمد الثمالي، فوزيه منصور مسفر السيالي، كوثر فريد عبدالعزيز سعيد، ماجده سالم دخيل الله الخالدي، مستوره عايض خلف الزايدي، مشاعل حامد عبدالله الحليس، منال علي علي كعبي، منى سعيد مبارك المولد، منى عبدالله مرزوق السفياني، مهور علي عبدالرحمن قحطاني، موضى عيضه معيض الحارثي، ناجيه علي محصان العتيبي ، ناهد شافي محمد العتيبي، نجود اسلام اسماعيل بخاري، نجود سعد عامرالجعيد، نجود محمد راجح البدري، نجوم صقر خضر الحارثي، نجوى عزيز محمد العتيبي، نسيم سعيد محمد الثبيتي، نوال جابر محيل الصواط، نوره بخيت بخيت العتيبي، نوره دخيل الله عوده الخالدي، نوره سعد مسفر الغامدي، نوره عبيدالله منير القثامي، نوره مفرح عبدالكريم العصيمي، نوره مقبول مبارك الشلوي، نوره يحي محمد فرحان، نوف حسين عكشان السبيعي، نوف ضيف الله سالم الزهراني، نوير مساعد عواض الحارثي، هدى حامد رداد السفياني، هدى مانع غنام المطيري، هديل عبدالعزيز محمد بارفعه، هند سليمان عبدالله مطلق، هند عبدالرحمن عيضه السفياني، هيام جابر محسني النمري، هيفاء عدنان فوزان القثامي، ود منصور مرزوق الخليوي، وضحى عبيد سريان البقمي، وضحى فيحان شاهرالبقمي، وفاء سعد سفرالجعيد.

----------


## بيسان

أبها 
أحلام سعيد محمد العمري، أروى أحمد علي عايض، أريج ابراهيم حسن فقيري، أريج أحمد علي عسيري، أسماء أحمد علي الأحمري، أسماء علي حسن القحطاني، أسماء عمير حسن الوادعي، اشراق محمد عبدالرحمن سحاقي، أشواق علي سعيد الاحمري، أشواق علي محمد عوضه، أشواق علي مفرح الشهراني، أشواق علي موسى آل معلوي، أمل علي محمد دهل، أمل عيدان عبدالله الشمراني، أمل محمد علي ناصر، أمل موسى علي عسيري، أمل ناصر عبدالله الاحمري، آمنة علي أحمد شوهان، امينه حسن سعيد القحطاني، ايمان محمد علي آل شرايف، ايمان مشبب معيض قاسم، ايناس سعيد موسى عسيري، بثينه ابراهيم ابراهيم الخواجي، تسنيم أحمد محمد آل مسعود، تغريد علي أحمد الوادعي، تغريد علي محمد حمدي، تمره أحمد فايع عسيري، جميله سعد محمد القحطاني، حسينه عيسى يحي آل النجعي، حفظيه ابراهيم عبدالرحمن عسيري، حليمه عبده علي عسيري، حليمه معيض علي آل شاعي، حنان محمد حسن الشهراني، حنان مشبب عوضه الاحمري، حنين أحمد حسن عسيري، حياة مشرف حامد العمري، خديجه عبده مهدي حمدي، خلود شايع سالم القحطاني، خلود ماطر محمد محنشي، خلود محمد فالح الشهراني، خيريه علي أحمد العكاسي ، دبسه عايض جبران القحطاني، دلال جابر سعيد دعمول، دلال ظافر فراج الشهري، رضاب أحمد علي احمد، رقيه حسين عبدالله آل يعفر، رقيه محمد أحمد الشهراني، رقيه محمد علي عسيري، رويده عمر جابر القرني، ريم سعد علي البشري، ريم عايض علي عسيري، ريم عبدالله سعيد الاحمري، ريم محمد ظافر الشهري، ريم ناصر حسن ابوعامريه، زايده طالع حسين القحطاني، زرعه سعد يحي عسيري، زينة محمد علي علي، ساره أحمد سلمان آل علاء، ساميه سليمان علي مبارك، ساميه علي مسعود الفيفي، سجى سعيد محي الشهراني، سحر أحمد جمعان آل سلطان، سعدى حسن اسحاق عسيري، سلمى محمد سعد الاحمري، سماهر يحي مبارك شطوان، سمر مسفر سعيد الاحمري، شاهره سلمان محمد القحطاني، شروق حسن عبدالله العاصمي، شريفه حسن فايع عسيري، شريفه علي صالح الحارثي، شريفه محمد علي الغامدي، شريفه يحي حسين آل مسعدي، شمعه الحسين جعفر غازي، شمعه علي هادي الشديدي، صالحه ابراهيم أحمد رمزي، صالحه محمد أحمد عطيف، صالحه مشبب يحي الشهراني، صالحه يحي عبدالله العياضي، صغيره علي سالم مجرشي، صفيه محمد علي عسيري، صفيه محمد موسى العسيري، صفيه يحي عبدالرحمن عسيري، عائشه جابر ماطر المالكي، عائشه حسن قاسم الفيفي، عائشه ظافر سعيد الاحمري، عائشه محمد عائض آل رفده، عائشه محمد علي عسيري، عائشه محمد موسى عياشي، عائشه موسى محمد عسيري، عبير عبدالوهاب محمد الاسمري، عبير مشبب سعيد آل عمر، عبير هيف ناصر القحطاني، عزه علي أحمد الشهري، عزيزه محمد سعيد الاحمري، عزيزه معيض علي القرني، عسله عبدالله محمد آل سعيده، عطره عبدالله محمد عسيري، عفيفه محمد شعبان آل غرامه، علوه علي محمد عسيري، علياء ابراهيم محمد محمد، عهد فايع علي الألمعي، عهود دغران مرعي الاحمري، عواطف هادي موسى امنحار، عيده ثامر ظافر الشهراني، عيده دخييل معيض الميموني، عيده متعب ابراهيم بلالي، غله ابراهيم محمد شريم، فائزه أحمد محمد الشهري، فاطمه أحمد عثمان خبراني، فاطمه أحمد محمد ناصر، فاطمه سعيد فائز الاحمري، فاطمه محمد موسى بسان، فاطمه محمد يحي طميحي، فاطمه مفرح محمد آل مشافع، فاطمه يحي علي عسيري، فاطمه يحي مفرح احمدي، فلوه مسعود علي اليامي، فوزيه عجب علي القحطاني، ليلى أحمد سعيد ال حسين، ماطره حسن علي هزازي، مرام عبدالله أحمد عسيري، مرام محمد علي عسيري، مريم محمد جابر غزواني، مريم محمد هشبل الصقره، معالي بداح فرج القرقاح، منال عبدالمحسن عبدالقادر بشاشه، منال عوض سعود القحطاني، منال مفرح حسن عسيري، منال يحي محمد عسيري، منصوره حسن هادي القحطاني، منى علي شويل الاسمري، منى عيسى يحي حمدي، منى محمد أحمد ال عبدالمتعالي، منى معيض علي القرني، منيه مفرح حسن الشهري، مها عوض سعود القحطاني، مها فالح سحيم الاحمري، نجوى علي محسن الزهراني، نجوى يحي محمد كريري، نجيبه سعيد ناصر الشهراني، ندى محمد ناصر القحطاني، نعمه أحمد ناصر الغزواني، نعيمه دحم محمد آل جابر، نوال علي محمد دهل، نوال محمد سعيد الاحمري، نوره حسن أحمد عسيري، نوره سعد محمد الشهراني، نوره علي عبدالله الشهراني، نوف علي علي كعبي، هنادي غرمان هزاع العمري.

----------


## بيسان

:amuse: الدمام  :noworry: 
ابتهال خالد عبدالله العقيل، ابرار عبدالله عبدالله شاخور، احلام عطيش مفرح الحربي، ازهار محمد عبدالمحسن الناصر، اسلام أحمد علي آل عاشور، اسماء جمال إسماعيل داغستاني، اسماء حسين علي السالم، اسماء حمود ناصر الفيل، أشواق عبدالرحمن محمد المطير، أشواق علي هلال الحربي، افنان عبدالرزاق حسين حميد، اقبال علي أحمد بعلول، البندري أحمد محمد الجمعان، الجازي محمد عبدالرحمن الجنيد، العنود سعد جزاء العتيبي، العنود عبدالعزيز أحمد المطوع، العنود علي حمد المنتاخ، امل حسن علي آل الشيخ، أمينة إبراهيم معتوق الوقع، انوار سامي سالم بوحسن، إيمان فهد أحمد المطوع، إيمان عمر سالم باشويه، آيات عبدالجليل حسن آل آوال، آيات عبدالله عبدرب الرسول الدريم، بتول أحمد عبدالله العيسى، بدرية محمد ناصر العسيري، بسمه مساعد فرج البيشي، بشاير عبدالرحمن عبدالله البراهيم، تاضي سعد فهد الشمري، تغريد عوض حسين آل بالحارث، تقى عبدالله علي الصادق، جميلة يحيى عبده حنتول، حكيمه بادي باذر الرشيدي، حنان أحمد حسن الكيلاني، حوراء جعفر مهدي آل علوي، حوراء مهدي علي آل مشيريب، خديجة حبيب عايش النويصر، خديجة حسين علي حبيل، خديجة علي عبدالوهاب السعيد، خلود محمد شوعي مجرشي، خلود ناصر سيف البيشي، خوله يحيى عبدالله آل عبداللطيف، دعاء عبدالعظيم منصور عرقان، دعاء علي عبدالله آل وحيد، دلال سند صنديح المطيري، ذكرى ناصر مذكر المقاطي، رباب سلمان حسين البوسعيد، رحاب إبراهيم محمد حكمي، رحاب توفيق محمد العيثان، رضية رضي إبراهيم آل رضي، رقية عبدالله جعفر تحيفه، روان إبراهيم عبدالرحمن الصانع، روان أنور راشد السلطان، رويده أحمد علي آل بدر، زهراء أحمد احمد الناصر، زهراء ثابت حسن الكاظم، زهراء جعفر حمود آل زواد، زهراء حبيب محمد العيسى، زهراء رضى محمد الفارس، زهراء طاهر عبدالله اليحيى، زهراء عدنان سعيد آل نصيف، زهرة حيدر علي آل ابراهيم، زهره محمد أحمد الرهيش، زهور عبدالله سعيد القحطاني، زينب إبراهيم أحمد المادح، زينب جعفر علي البراهيم، زينب عبدالجليل محمد الشيخ، زينب عبدالروؤف عبدالله الصادق، زينب عبدالله علي الفرحان، زينب عبدالله علي الفرج، زينب علي سعود الشويخات، زينب علي سعيد الصيرفي، زينب عمر أحمد العسيف، زينب محمد عبدالكريم آل ثنيان، زينب محمد ناجي السكيري، زينب مرزوق حيان الرشيدي، سارة فهد إبراهيم العجيمي، سحر أحمد حسن الكيادي، سحر مشبب أحمد العمري، سكينة جاسم معتوق الدرازي، سكينة علي حسن الحساوي، سكينه عبد رب الرسول علي الأبيض، سكينه محمد مهدي السبيتي، سلوى سامي محمد الصليبيخ، سهام سند شايع الشهراني، شروق سعد عبدالله الدوسري، شروق عباس علي مشيقري، شمه حمد مبارك الفرج، شمه محمد عبدالواحد العميري، صفاء إبراهيم محمد حقوي، صيته فهيد سطام الشمري، طيبه حسن إبراهيم خضر، عائشة عبده أحمد حدادي، عائشه عبدالرحمن منيف عياشي، عاتقه حسن أحمد القفاص، عبير سعيد علي القرني، عبير صالح جميل المولد، عبير عبدالله عباس الضيف، عبير يحيى يزيد الفيفي، عنود عبدالله شبيب السديري، عهود رايع نحو الرويلي، عهود محمد محمد عواجي، غدير حبيب محمد الصفواني، فاطمة إبراهيم علي الحميدي، فاطمة أحمد عبدالمحسن الحرز، فاطمة سلمان أحمد آل سنان، فاطمة عبدالرزاق معتوق الحمود، فاطمة عبدالمحسن عبدرب الرسول آل عبدالمحسن، فاطمة عدنان صادق الموسى، فاطمة علي حسن الحرز، فاطمة علي محمد قيسي، فاطمة كاظم حسن الزراع، فاطمة محمد سلمان الحسين، فاطمة مهدي علي آل فردان، فاطمة يونس علي المسري، فاطمة محسن صالح الناصر، فرح فهد صالح الجبيلي، فضيلة مكي حسين آل خلف، فضيله عبدالواحد صالح العباس، كوثر جمال عبدالوهاب المرزوق، ليلى عباس أحمد الفضلي، ليلى علي سعيد المعيبد، ليلى محمد قاسم غزواني، مايسه حسن حمود مشرب، محيات هاني حسن الوحيد، مروه علي خليفة الجاسم، مستوره ظافر عوضه الأحمري، مشاعل مهدي صالح الشعلة، منار عوض عمر الصقر، منال أحمد محمد السويلم، منال عبدالله محمد حقوي، منى محي أحمد الشمراني، مها حسن علي العبيدي، نجاة جابر يحيى فرج، نجيبه إبراهيم ناصر العلي، ندى عبدالله عبدالعزيز علي، ندى هليل غازي الميموني، نرجس حسن عبدالمحسن البراهيم، نرجس عبدالخالق علي آل جضر، نورا محمد حمزه سالم، نورة حمدان ربيع الشمري، نورة علي إبراهيم الطويهري، نوره أحمد سعيد الدوسري، نوره صالح عبدالعزيز المجبل، نوره محمد حمد العبيد، نوف صلاح عبدالله الغامدي، هاجر عبدالعزيز موسى الجبيلي، هاجر قاسم إبراهيم العبندي، هاجر محمد مصلح آل ساري، هانم أحمد عمر الصومالي، هدى سعيد رضي آل حبيب، هدى عبدالكريم سلمان آل يتيم، هناء مصطفى إبراهيم الهوساوي، هند عبدالله محمد الرويشد، هند كبح علي درويش، هوازن يحيى عطيه الزهراني، وفاء علي يوسف الخباز، ولاء محمد سعيد الصفار، ياسمين عيسى مكي آل مكي، ياسمين محمد زيد الدريع.

 :rolleyes:

----------


## بيسان

جازان 
ابتسام إبراهيم أحمد جلال، اعتماد محمد علي بشير معافا، اله سلمان جبران جابر خبراني، الهام أحمد محمد بوكر، آسية شوعي محمد عطيف، آمال عيسى محمد عثمان حكمي، آمنة شوعي محمد عطيف، آمنة علي عبده اسكندر، آمنة محمد يحيي عكام، آمنة يحيي محمد أبو عقار، أحلام عبد العزيز علي مدرباء، أحلام علي حسن جعبور حمدي، أروي أحمد علي علوش المدخلي، أسماء محمد أحمد محمد سيفين، أشواق جابر عيسي الحقوي، أشواق عبد الله علي عائض، أشواق محمد أحمد طميحي، أشواق محمد محمد علي جتيم، أماني علي أحمد حسن بصيلي، أماني علي هادي مدخلي، أماني محمد عبد الله حوباني، إجلال مدني بوكر أحمد أيوب، إخلاص عقيل أحمد علي مشمري، إيمان عبد الله ضائع قدري، تهاني إبراهيم موسي خواجي، جواهر حمود يحيى حسن محرق، حسناء إبراهيم اسماعيل مذكور، حضيه ناصر عثمان حفظي، حليمة أحمد عباس أبو هاشم، حنان عبده صديق حكمي، خلود عثمان أحمد حكمي، خولة موسي محمد موسي حكمي، دلال عبده حسين دربشي، رباب صالح عبده الحربي، ربوعه شوعي محمد عريج سفياني، رحاب ولي أحمد غصب مغفوري، رقية عبد الله يحيي عز الدين حيدر، روعة ولي عبده زيلعي، ريحانة علي محمد أبو عقيل، ريعة فرحان ماطر المالكي، ريم يحيي مروعي عبد الله علولي، زهرا قاسم قاسم يحيي خرمي، زهره محمد علي بكري صيرم، سارة أحمد علي فقيه، سامية حسين حسين محمد حمدي، سامية محمد أحمد مضوي، سحر محمد عمر أمبارك، سحر يحيي أحمد يحيي الدغريري، سعدة طالع علي دراج، سعده أحمد فتحي عبد الله غروي، سعيدة جابر محمد غزواني، سلمي أحمد علي السلامي، سماهر يحيي علي مذكور، سهام هادي محمد الشماخي، شارة عباس حسن شولان، شقراء قاسم أحمد العطيف، شيماء محمد عبد الله مدخلي، صالحة أحمد علي معيدى، صالحة أحمد محمد عسيس، صالحة ناصر يحيي محمد عطيف، صفاء عزي محمد أبو السيل، صفاء علي محمد أحمد حمدي، صفية عبده عبده رديش دغريري، صينية محمد إبراهيم مخضي، عائشة علي عبده مطري، عائشة ولي محمد حرب مغفوري، عائشة يحيي حسن أحمد حكومي، عابده عيسي محمد حردي، عسلة عمر علي حقوي، عفاف علي عبد الله عكور حمدي، عهود مديش يحيي قوفشي، غدي خالد محمد الشوكاني، غدير أحمد عبد السلام سلام، غصون أحمد محمد بهكلي، فاطم حسن يحيي جابر المدخلي، فاطم علي محه قاسم عجيبي، فاطمة أحمد علي محرق، فاطمة إبراهيم أحمد عواث، فاطمة علي حسن طوهري، فاطمة محمد أحمد حسين الحازمي، فاطمة محمد أحمد محمد، فاطمة محمد جابر علي مهجري، فاطمة محمد حسن عمري، فيروز ذيابي يحيي حسين حكمي، قنعة عبد الله أحمد عطيف، لمياء علي يوسف عريشي، ليلي شداد هادي إبراهيم طميحي، ليلي علي أحمد زايد آل زايد، ليلي علي يحيي أحمد سراج، ليلي مبروك حاسب فرحان، محسنة مفرح ناصر الفيفي، مرام عبدالرحمن صالح، مروة إبراهيم أحمد كدراوي، مريم أحمد محمد عثمان، مريم أحمد يحيي جابر رباعي، مريم حسن حسين محمد جعفري، مريم فتح الدين ناصر الليل، مريم محمد أحمد يحيي كوشان، مريم مهدي محمد صلهبي، مريم موسى علي حيدر عكام، منال محمد أحمد علي أبكر، مني ربيع عجيبي غشوم، مني محمد حسن عياشي، منيرة سلطان محمد فقية، منيرة علي يحي حسن غزواني، ميعاد ناصر حمد عقدي، نجوم محمد حسن غبري، نداء أحمد محمد أبو شوخه، نداء ناصر محمد سهلي، نعمه حسن يحيى أحمد سفياني، نوال حسين عبد الله حامدي، نوال سليمان ملهي داحشي، نوال يحيي محمد سهلي مدخلي، نورة إبراهيم أحمد هزازي، نوره عقيل محسن فقيهي، نوره هباش عبد الله أبو لاوي، هدي أحمد محمد شريف عسيس، هديل إبراهيم يحيي مذكور، وجدان علي هادي مباركي، وشيلة قاسم علي أحمدي.

----------


## بيسان

نجران 
إبتسام سعيد مساعد اليامي، العنود مبخوت جار الله الدوشان، أحلام محمد إسماعيل شاجري، أحلام محمد يحي آل سالم، أحلام مشبب سعد القحطاني، أفراح علي أحمد القيسي، أماني خضير سعد آل بختان، أماني علي محمد عنبري، أمل سعود محمد مدخلي، أمل ناصر سعيد آل مبخوت، أمونه حمد عبدالله عواجي، أميره جابر يحي مباركي، أنغام يحي حسن مجرشي، أيمان علي محمد صم، إيمان أبكر عثمان عقيلي، إيمان حسن محمد عريشي، إيناس أحمد مكبش مدخلي، بدريه حسين علي آل قفله، بدريه هادي علي آل ضويعن، تغريد عبدالله سعد آل صله، تهاني أحمد محمد عسيري، تهاني علي مسفر القاضي، جواهر إبراهيم أحمد حمزي، حصه علي سالم النجراني، حليمه رزين إبراهيم عسيري، خديجه أحمد زايد عسيري، خلود محمد عبده مشرقي، دلال مسفر علي آل متعبه، رباب ناصر علي آل الحارث، رجاء صالح كليب جوهر، رفعه بخيت سليمان آل منجم، زهره علي سعد آل سعد، زينب عبدالله أحمد عريشي، ساره عايش علي المعيبد، سالمه أحمد عامر الشهري، سجوه فلاح حسين آل مخلص، سحر سعيد علي الأسمري، سعدى مهدي مبارك آل حرقان، سعيده حمد حسن آل شيبان، سلمى محمد مانع آل زغلول، سلوى محمد علي مجرشي، سميره سالم مساعد آل مساعد، سميه مصلح مبارك آل توفيق، سهاري سلطان سلمان آل مساعد، سهام مشبب سعيد القحطاني، سهى علي صديق آل مهري، شروق صالح حمد آل بالحارث، شريفة أحمد علي عسيري، شهره مهدي راشد النجراني، شيخه صالح حسن آل بليه، صالحه قاسم جابر حقوي، عائشه حمد أحمد عريشي، عائشه رمضان الدريبي العنزي، عايشه علي سعيد القحطاني ، عبير علي عبدالله شعبي، عطوه متعب محمد الزهراني، عقيله محمد أحمد عريشي، عمرانه ناصر عقيلي صلهبي، عهود فلاح مانع آل عمر، عهود مرعي معيض آل مشيره، غريبه يحي أحمد مبطي، فاطمه إبراهيم موسى عسيري، فاطمه حسين طاهر قيسي، فاطمه عبدالله محمد الكثيري، فاطمه علي محمد مباركي، فاطمه يحي حسن مجرشي، فلوه مهدي راشد النجراني، ليلى عايل محمد سهلي، ماجده سعود عطيوي الشمري، مريم علي محمد مجرشي، مريم مهدي سويد حامدي، مشاعل مسعود حسن اليامي، منال أحمد حسن عنبري، منتهى دخيل محمد السليم، منى مبروك حضرمي آل سليمان، ناديه صغير مبارك آل توفيق، نجاح علي جابر عقيلي، نجوى محمد يحي حكمي، ندى صالح أحمد الهلالي، نعمه حسين مهدي آل البيد، نوال محمد حمد عريشي، نوريه علي حسين آل سالم، هاشمية علي محمد مجرشي، هناءأحمد محمد الشريف، هنادي إبراهيم موسى عسيري، هنادي مبارك مسعود الزقزق، هيله سعد سعيد الشهراني، وداد علي مرزوق بحري، وفاء إبراهيم أحمد مريع، وفقه ناشر محمد آل فهاد.

----------


## بيسان

العلا 
ابتسام حمدي محمد منور الرشودي البلوي، ابتسام موسى عودة موسى الإيداء العنزي، آلاء عبد المطلوب محمد أحمد المورعي الحربي ، أماني مناع مسند عبد الله الخمعلي العنزي، أمل مبارك فالح عواد المرواني الجهني، أميرة عيسى موسى محمد الحنيني الخيبري، باسمة عبد السلام ناصر أحمد صيفي، باسمة عيد إبراهيم رشيد الهيري الخيبري، بدور مبروك سالم حمدان البديوني العنزي، بسمة عبد الله صالح الحصيني الجهني، بشاير يونس محمد ساجي البلوي، ترفة شايح مقبل عياش الجمعي العنزي، تغريد ساعد علي عبد الله البلوي، تهاني محمد محمد جراد العمراني الحويطي، حامدة عيد وصيل حمدي المرعشي، حمدة عيد وصيل حمدي المرعشي، حنان مقبل عواد متروك الذبياني الجهني، حواء عبد العزيز علي الدواغ، خلود صالح حسن حسين البيضاني الحربي، دينارة عايد مرزوق ظاهر الخمشي العنزي، رباب جدا غبش سعد البدراني العمرني، رقية صالح مسلم بنيان العصباني البلوي، ريهام إبراهيم سلمان إبراهيم الشريف، زهور عبد الله مسعد البلوي، سارة جابر هليل صالح المفيقر البلوي، سلوى سالم صالح سالم الجبعة البلوي، سميرة مهل حماد حمد الدمجاني العنزي، شعاع داهم علي سليمان الخمعلي العنزي، صابرين رشيد راشد مبروك الميموني المطيري، عبير نائف فلاح عوض العنزي، عفاف مرزوق محمد ضبيان رويحل البلوي، عفاف مفضي ضبعان خويتم السبيعي العنزي، عيدة عبيد عايش صالح الهرفي البلوي، فاطمة سعد خلف حسن الهرفي البلوي، لطيفة سعد عودة مطر البديوني العنزي، مرام مسلم عيد عودة القرعاني البلوي، مريم بشير فالح سبيلة العنزي، مريم عمر دعسان عبيدان الخمعلي العنزي، مريم عواد صالح سليم البديوني العنزي، مها عبد الرحمن عايد مطران الطويلعي العنزي، ناهد عبد ربه عايد سعيد السحيمي البلوي، نباء دعسان محمد دغيم الهلباني البلوي، نجلاء محمد مطير علي الخيبري ، نوال ثاني بصيص خلف الحجري العنزي، نوال عليان ظاهر زيد الجريدي العنزي، نوال عودة فهيد مطلق البلوي، نورة صالح مسلم بنيان العصباني البلوي، نورة محمد عايش صالح الهرفي البلوي، نوف أحمد راشد سليم الحمراني البلوي، هدي سويلم صالح مطلق القرعوطي البلوي، هدية عوض معضد مبارك العوني المطيري، هلا عبد الله سعود جهاد الحريري العنزي، هنادي محمد محمد جراد العمراني الحويطي، هند بشير أحمد صبر الميهوبي، هندية تركي محمد محسن البلوي، هنية فالح حماد عيد السحيمي البلوي، وداد صالح سالم صالح الهرفي البلوي، وفاء سلمان صويلح صالح العثماني البلوي، وفاء عيسى فالح سالم العنزي، وهبية عبد الله أحمد موسى صقير. 
محايل عسير 
أحلام إبراهيم على الأسمري، أسماء عبده محي الدين آل بكري، تركيه محمد امعجي عسيري، تغريد عبدالقادر عبدالله الزعبي، جبره علي مغرم عسيري، حشيدة عامر محمد آل معاوي، حياة إبراهيم أحمد عمير، خديجة هادي عواض البناوي، خلود على محمد الشهري، داحشة محمد هادي عسيري، رحمه عايض عبدالله عيدان، زرعه حمدان محمد الشهري، زكيه شامي إبراهيم عسيري، زهراء جابر زايد القادمي، زهراء سالم سعيد الشهري، زهراء على أحمد عسيري، ساره يوسف عمر الشهري، سامية على محمد عسيري، ساميه محمد حسن سهيمي، سلوى يحى محمد الاحمري، شريفه محمد مبروك القيني، صالحة ظافر سعيد العمري، صالحه حسن على آل مساعد، صالحه عبدالله عبدالوهاب، صالحه على عامر الشهري، صباح عبدالله أحمد العسيري، صفيه حسين محمد عسيري، عائشة حسن طالع عسيري، عائشه إبراهيم أحمد عسيري، عائشه محمد خضيرعسيري، عايضه معيض عمر عسيري، عليه محمد أحمد العماري، غاليه طالع شار آل عامر، فاطمة عبدالله محمد العمري، فاطمة مغرم محمد آل حريش، فاطمه إبراهيم محمد الزين، فاطمه أحمد حسين الاسلمي، فاطمه أحمد شيبان عسيري، فاطمه على عامر عسيري، فاطمه على عوض العبسي، فاطمه على محمد الشاعري، فاطمه فرديس عايض القرني، فاطمه محمد أحمد عسيري، فاطمه محمد أحمد عسيري، فاطمه محمد صالح البارقي، فاطمه محمد طالع مقبعي، فاطمه ناصر إبراهيم الثوتي، فريدة خليل على الأسمري، كامله محمد على البارقي، ليلى محمد حسن الشهري، معديه على أحمد عسيري، منال عامر محمد عسيري، مها عبدالله على المرحبي، نسيم راشد ثويني ثويني، نهله أحمد على آل مبارك، نوره أحمد محمد فايع عسيري، نوره زايد إبراهيم محمد، هاجر محمد عبداله الشعتري، هناء على معيض على عسيري، وعود حسين عبدالرحمن مظفر.

----------


## بيسان

عنيزة 
إبتسام عبد اللطيف عبد الله الحربي، احلام محمد إبراهيم الكريديس، أسماء عبدالله منصورالجريجير، أغادير محمد يوسف المطيري، أمواج مفرح محمد العتيبي، إيمان ماضي نقب العتيبي، أحلام عبد الرحمن على الغشام، أحلام نعيس سعد المطيري، أرتفاع سايرعتيق المطيري، أسماء أحمد محمد الكريديس، أملاك عزيزضيف الله المطيري، باسمه سليمان حمود الباهلي، بدريه مقعد قعدان المطيري، جواهرسايرعتيق المطيري، حصه عيد عايش الحربي، حصه فهد ضاوي الغنامي، حنان سليمان حماد الطويلعي، حنان عبيد مزيد المطيري، حنان محمد صالح الحربي، خلود جزاء رزيق المطيري، خلود مخلد سامر المطيري، رائدة مطر عبد الله الكلوي، رابعه صالح محمد الفريهيدي، رحاب حمد صالح الحرندا، رحاب متعب معضي المطيري، رقيه ناصرعبدالله الدعيجي، ريم إبراهيم عثمان الحرابي، ريم عوض نافل الحربي، ريم غازي منير المطيري، ريوف محمد شويط المطيري، ساره صقر الحميدي المسمى، ساره عائض حمد المطيري، ساره محمد سليمان الشعيفاني، ساميه غانم محمد الزغيبي، صباح فهد صنهات الحربي، عائشة اصنيتان شلاح الحربي، عائشه هادي محيمس المطيري، غزوه هندي دارع المطيري، فاطمة تركي لافي الحميداني، فاطمة حمد عبد العزيزالرشيد، فاطمة صالح بركة المطيري، فاطمة موسم حبيب العتيبي، فاطمه محمد حمدان الحربي، فاطمه محمد حمدي الحربي، فاطمه محمد عبدالله العسيمي، فايزه عايض كليبان المطيري، فداء شامان محمد المطيري، فوزيه راشد عالي الحربي، قمر ذعار ناجي العتيبي، لينا عبدالله إبراهيم السليمي، مرام عبد العزيز عبد الله الجطيلي، مرام فلاج إبراهيم المطيري، مريم الحميدي حمود المطيري، مزنه نورعلي المطيري، مشاعل علي احمد عامري، ملاك فلاج إبراهيم المطيري، منار ماجد متعب المطيري، منال زايد محمد العمار، منال محمد شلاح الحربي، منال محمدعيد المطيري، منى صقر سعيد المطيري، منى ضيف الله عبدالله العتيبي، منى عبدالرحمن صالح السعيد، منيرة نايف مشعان المطيري، منيره عبد الله جوهر الظاهري، مها صالح علي الخليفي، مها سعد رافع المطيري، مها غازي منيرالمطيري، موضى محمد جزاءالمطيري، موضي رابح محمد المطيري، نجلاء مرزوق أوسيمرالمطيري، ندى محمد حمد االحربي، نشمية عيد عبد الرحمن المحنا، نهى عبدالعزيز سعد المطيري، نوال معضد مصلح الدلبحي، نوره حمدى إبراهيم المطيري، نوره سعود خيرالله المطيري، نوره محمد علي الذياب، نوري صقر غالي المطيري، هبه عقيل فرج الحربي، هدى عبد الله إبراهيم السليم، هدى علىمبارك الأسود، هلا محمد ناصر الحربي، هنادي عوض عبيد المطيري، هند حمود بليغان الحربي، هيفاء عيد عايش المطيري، هيفاء محمد علي السليم، وجدان سالم عايض الحربي، وجدان عبدالله موسى الشايقي، وجدان محمد سحاب الحربي. 
وادي الدواسر 
أماني عبد العزيز حماد، أبرار عبد الرحمن عبد الله، أمل حسن عبد الله، بقشة سعود محمد المخازم، جازا دياب مبخوت، حمساء مسفر سعد القحطاني، خلود عبد الله عبد العزيز، راية محمد عبيد الدوسري، رفعة عبد الله محمد الفالح، رنا على فهد، زينة تركي فايع القحطاني، سارة جمعان خريص، سارة محمد عبد الله، سعادة مبارك الدوسرى، شيخة عبد الله طهايل، عهود مبارك على البيضة، عيدة سعيد سيف، فاطمة عبد الله ناصر، مزنة مبارك ناصر، منال محمد عبدالله، منى مبارك حمد الحنايا، مها محمد بخيت، نورا مبارك ناصر، نورا محمد خلف، هياء حماد مفلح المفلح، هياء محمد سالم، وجدان ابراهيم محمد الدوسري، 
القريات 
ابتسام زغير عياط الرويلي، ابتسام عيد محمد العنزي، احلام رمضان عبيد الرويلي، احلام ماضي سمير العنزي، اريج مبارك سمير الشراري، اسمهان علي شحاذة العنزي، افراح قبلان سليم الشراري، الاء سعد مبارك الرويلي، البندري فريح ظاهر العنزي، العنود طلال محمد الرويلي، اماني مطرد فنخور الرويلي، امنية حمدان نهار البلعاسي، اميرة ضيف الله مطاوع البلوي، انتظار سرحان سيل الرويلي، أشواق مطرد سالم العنزي، أفراح سلامة مناحي الرويلي، أماني عقيل جايز الرويلي، أماني علي خابور العنزي، أماني عواد سالم العازمي، أماني مبارك قاسم الشراري، أمنة متروك وراد الرويلي، إبتسام عبدالله قريطان ا الرويلي، إيمان عسيلان بشير الرويلي، إيمان محمد وراد الرويلي، إيمان مطلق سودان الرويلي، بدور خلف محمد العنزي، بدور مبارك حمدان العازمي، بندري متعب محمد العنزي، تهاني حطاب فلاج العنزي، تهاني صابر عايد العنزي، تهاني عبدالرحمن عيسى العلي، تهاني فهد ضيف الله ، جوازي ضيف الله دابي الشراري، جواهر عبدالله قريطان الرويلي، جواهر مفرح مريع الرويلي، حسناء عبدالله الحوري الرويلي، حصة نافع مسند الشراري، حمدة سالم مسلم العازمي، حنان خالد ظاهر الشراري، حنان علي خنيفس الرويلي، حنان قياض سند العنزي، حورية خلف عشوي العنزي، ختمة محمد عيد العطوي، خلود غازي محروت الرويلي، خلود فرحان مناحي السراح، خولة أحمد حوشان العازمي، دلال جبر محمد الرويلي، ديما بطاح الأملح العنزي، روان جايز سليمان العازمي، ريم تركي خلف الرويلي، ريم صبحي صامد العازمي، ريم علي سالم الشراري، زينب عبدالله عقيل الشراري، سعدة طريف عبدالله الرويلي، سلمى حامد معاشي الرويلي، سناء هزاع دحل الرويلي، صابرين غازي صبحي الرويلي، عائشة وازن صبيح العنزي، عبير عبدالله رزق الله المبروك، عريفة علي قطيش العنزي، عفاف رضي سائر الشمري، عفيفة ظاهر حميدان الشراري، عمشة حميد محمد الشراري، عهد سعد صران الرويل، عهد محمد جروح العنزي، فاطمة سالم نزال الفقير، فاطمة عطيش سعيد الرويلي، فايزة سويد غانم الشراري، فايزة ناير ليلي العنزي، فايزة نايف جبر اللبيخان، فضيه محمد العنزي، فهدة سالم سرحان العنزي، فهدة سليمان محمد الشراري، فهدة شبيب ربيع الرويلي، كريمة مخلف يتيم الرويلي، لبيبة طالب معاشي الرويلي، لطيفة عبيد العنزي، لطيفة محمد عكاش الرويلي، لطيفة محمد علي الحويطي، لطيفة منيزل حريث الرويلي، ليالي عواد عجاج الرويلي، مدى سعود حوري الرويلي، مريم ضيف الله مطاوع البلوي، مريم نايف الاسود العازمي، مزيدة زايد صقر الرويلي، مشاعل عبدالرزاق حمدان الطويري، ملاك جمال محمد الشراري، منار سعود سكران الرويلي، منال حمود صالح العنزي، منال غصاب جابر الرويلي، منال فليح النشمي الحازمي، منوة فدغاش سلامة العازمي، منى حمدان جوبان الشراري، منى مفلح حلاف العنزي، منى هزاع هارب الشراري، مها بصير مبشوت العنزي، مها علي قريطع الرويلي، مها محمد حويل العنزي، موضي خليف معاشي الرويلي، ميعاد عائد خشمان العنزي، ناهد زيد شوباش الرويلي، نداء سالم مسلم العازمي، نسيم محمد سعد القاعد، نعمة هلال مليح العازمي، نهى مصطفى سويلم العنزي، نورة عبدالعزيز عبدالله السراح، نورة عودة المنفي الرويلي، نورة كريم مسهوج الرويلي، نوف عبيدالله عويض الشراري، نوف متعب محمد الرويلي، نوير عودة المنفي الرويلي، هاجر حميد عليان الشراري، هند موافق شرعان العنزي، هنية عوض خليفة العنزي، هيام فرحان قهوي الرويلي، وجدان عناد عايد العنزي، وردة خليل محمد راجح، وسام عايض عاقل الشراري، ياسمين محمد تاية العنزي، ياسمين هليل سالم الرويلي.

----------


## بيسان

عرعر 
احتفال عقيل محمد مزلوه الرويلي، اشراق فواز فرحان عايد العنزي، البندري فليح خليف العنزي، الطاف مفرح ملاهد طلق العنزي، العنود حمود سهيل العنزي، الهنوف دميثان ظاهر الحازمي، انتظار معطش رحيل الشمري، آمال شمات فياض ظاهرالعنزي، آمنة حوري عايض صبيح الرويلي، أحلام حمود جوبان صقر الرويلي، أحلام قيال ميادي خضيرالعنزي، أحلام محمد مضحي هليل السعدي، أحلام ممدوح حاشم روضان الرويلي، أسماء جهاد متعب قاعد المجلاد، أسماءحسين راضي العنزي، أشواق صالح قياض الرويلي، أشواق غدير حمود علي العنزي، أفراح منادي سمير زيد العنزي، أماني شامي زويعل فهد العنزي، أماني محمد جوبان الرويلي، أمل عقلة عطاالله البتور الصلبي، أمل مفرح الأسود هزاع العنزي، أميرة راضي خلف فرحان العنزي، أمينة سيد عطاالله عجرم الدهمشي، أنوار حيلان قنوف ثامرالعنزي، أنوار سعود عقايل عبيان العنزي، أنوار صلاح فرحان محمد العنزي، إنتصار طالب ناصر حسين العنزي، إنتصار مدالله مفلح عالي العنزي، إيمان جندل عدهان مانع العنزي، إيمان نفاع مقبل علي العنزي، بدور حاتم سمير مضحي العنزي، بدور زبون عيدان قبيل العنزي، بدور محمد ملاح الظاهر الحازمي، بشرى حمد مخلف علي العنزي، تعبه ناصر خليف محمد الرويلي، تغريد حامد هلال عوض الحازمي، تغريد نافع قويطي الصلبي، تهاني فرحان نغيمش الشمري، جزعه عايد رهبان بايق العنزي، جميلة محمد جبير جليل الرويلي، حصه عوده عشوي غالي العنزي، حصه مكاتل البقار محيط الرويلي، حلى فيصل حريثان سعود الملحم، حليمة أحمد محمد أحمد عسيري، حمده محدث فريج الطرفاوي، حنان سجاج فريج مساعدالصلبي، حنان شادلي سليمان شاذلي عبدالله، خلود ذياب عواد معيقل العنزي، خلود سالم سعيد سالم القثمي، خلود سالم طعيسان سالم العنزي، دلال حميد خابور مطلق العنزي، رباب حميم عبيد مشلف العنزي، ربى تيسير قاران زايد الرويلي، ريم ثاني حسين مناحي العنزي، ريم دلو ظويهر رحيل الحازمي، ريم شنان خازن زياد العنزي، ريم عبدالله محرج الرويلي، ريهام موافق سالم ثاري الرويلي، سارة عبيد الأسمر معطان العنزي، سارة محمد ثويني خلف الرويلي، ساره عبدالرحمن شباب شليويح العوفي، سامية ابراهيم نداء صبيح الرويلي، سامية شملي حزام العنزي، سعاد عبدالله فهد فلاح العنزي، سلمى بدر مرفوع درويش الشمري، سمارى حوير سليمان الصلبي، سناء عايد تينان عوض العنزي، سندس يحي سلطان البخاري، سهام فرحان هليل البناقي، شعاع عائض لافي رميد العنزي، عبير الأسمر عقلاء السويلمي، عفاف مضحي النشمي الصلبي، عنود عبدالله محمد العدواني، عهود ركا عدهان مانع العنزي، عهود طرقي الأسود العنزي، عهود محذاف عكاش الرويلي، فاتن نداء معيوف عوض العنزي، فاطمة حمود طرقي ظبيان العنزي، فاطمة خلف فرج مشعل العنزي، فاطمة عبدالهادي علي السعيدي، فاطمة محمد مفلح نامر الشمري، فرحه سليمان عايد مطر الطرفاوي، فريحة سلطان عنيزان الصلبي، فضة ضحوي مكمي مرضي العنزي، قمرة سلطان عنيزان الصلبي، كوثر السلوم عساج بزيع العنزي، كوثر راضي جهيم غانم الشملاني، لطيفة صفوق عقيل شاهر العنزي، لطيفة عصيفير طوقان العنزي، ليلى معزي عبيد ربيعان الشمري، مريم فرحان بستان شنان العنزي، مشاعل فهد حامد عمران العنزي، مشايخ معيض ضبعان الرويلي، منار علي ضاحي شنوان الحازمي، منال حميد عايد فاضل العنزي، منال خالد صبر رحيل الرويلي، منال خلف قريان خلف العنزي، منال عودة عذاب سليمان العنزي، منال قالب عليق مطيرالرويلي، منال مريح منزل خزيم العنزي، منى فارس خضر سليمان الرويلي، منيرة فلاح حوران رفاع العنزي، مها عارف عبدالله قديمي العنزي، مها عبدالله ظاهرالولدعي العنزي، مها مفرح مقبل زايد الرويلي، ميادة عبدالله خالد مرزوق الرويلي، ندى تركي مناور سارب الرويلي، نوال عطيه بادي الرويلي، نوال نعيم محمد سليمان الحازمي، نوال وادي دلمان طيب العنزي، نور حماد رغيان علي العنزي، نورة فرحان مرعيد حصني العنزي، نوره محمد مرشد محمد الشمري، نورة نايف معدي شويطرالرويلي، هناء عبدالله عابر محيلان العنزي، هند خليف جدي خلف العنزي، هند سليم مهنا حمدان العنزي، هياء رمضان ترف الصلبي، ياسمين مساعد قيران المطرفي. 
تبوك 
ابتسام بنت عيضة علي العماري، أبتسام عواد جربيع العنزي، بتسام مشعل سعيد الأحمري، أحلام منصور سليمان العطوي، أشراق بنت حسن سليمان المسعودي، آمال بنت لافي مسعد العنزي، أمال بنت مرزوق سعيد العطوي، أماني بنت زيد حماد العطوي، أماني عودة سالم البلوي، أمل بنت ضبيان سويلم الطقطقي، أمل بنت عيد بن هليل بن سليمان الحويطي، أمنة بنت محمد عبدالله سحاري، آمنة بنت عوده بن عيد العطوي، أنجود عودة عواد العطوي، أيمان بنت فريح بن عويضة البلوي، بدرية عوض سعد العنزي، بدور متعب فرحان علي البلوي، بشائر بنت سويلم بن سالم الحويطي، بشاير بنت خلف عواد العطوي، ترفة محمد عودة البلوي، تغريد ابراهيم فواز المغذوي، تغريد بنت عيد بن محمد العطوي، تهاني بنت حمد بن محمد الرشيدي، جميلة بنت سعيد بن عوده الموسى، جميلة بنت عبدالله بن عتيق العطوي، حصة صالح رغيان البلوي، حنان بنت ابراهيم بن علي حكمي، حنان بنت ظاهر بن رمضان الجهني، حنان بنت عايد سويلم الحويطي، حنان صالح جروان البلوي، خديجة علي عيد بن هرماس، خلود بنت علي بن عامر عسيري، خلود سلامة سالم الصبحي، خلود عيد مفضى البلوي، راوية حازم العطياني، ريم بنت سليمان علي البلوي، ريم بنت شليويح سلمان القبيضي، ريم بنت عيادة بن صياح العنزي، زكية بنت مطيران جمعان العنزي، زكية عيد سالم البلوي، زهور بنت عياد بن عايد البلوي، سامية سليمان عتيق العطوي، سحر بنت مدني محمد همامي، سمية بنت علي عائد البلوي، سميرة بنت سليمان هادي الفيفي، سهام عيد مسلم العمراني، شروق سنيد محمد الجهني، شروقة غانم علي العنزي، شيماء بنت سليمان ابو طقيقه، صيته سالم سعد العطوي، عالية بنت صالح بن سلامة العطوي، عزوم عودة هندي البلوي، عهود بنت زيدان عودة البلوي، عيده بنت سلامة بن هليل العطوي، غادة بنت عيد سويلم شامان، فاطمة بنت ابراهيم مطلق الحويطي، فاطمة بنت سويلم سلمان الدقيقي، فاطمة بنت فضيان سليم المحياوي، فاطمة بنت محمد بن احمد الحارثي، فاطمة بنت محمد بن على الصلبي، فاطمة بنت منصور عثمان العنزي، فاطمة تركى حازم العطياني، فاطمة سالم خضر العمراني، فريدة تركي نائض العنزي، فهدة بنت سليمان هويمل العطوي، كريمة بنت كيان بن فاتل الرويلي، مريم ابراهيم حسن خواجي، مريم ملفي عناد العنزي، معالي عودة فرج البلوي، منال صالح فيحمان البلوي، منال عودة فرج البلوي، منيرة عبيدالله عتيق العطوي، مها ابراهيم حماد الحويطي، ناجعة حسين بن محمد قيسي، نجاح عطية سليمان العمراني، نجود بنت مفضي بن محمد العطوي، نوار بنت عقيل بن راكب الرشيدي، نوال بن هادي بن احمد عسكر، نوال بنت خضر عواد العطوي، نوال بنت مهجع عويدان البلوي، نورة بنت ابراهيم حمدان الحويطي، نورة بنت عطالله رحيل البلوي، نورة فرحان عبدالله العنزي، نوره بنت سليمان سلامة العطوي، نوفه بنت سليمان بن سلمان العطوي، هاجر سعد فايز الجهني، هبة عبدالله عوده الجهني، هدى سعود حمود العنزي، هناء بنت محمد عناد العنزي، وصايف مسلم سلامة العطوي. 
الجوف 
إبتهاج محمد كريشان الرويلي، اشراق صلفيق محمد الرويلي، انشراح تركي سعود الرويلي، آمال شايم طرفاء الرويلي، آمن رايع خازن الرويلي، أسماء سليم مضحي الرويلي، أشواق تركي سنيان الرويلي، أشواق خلف بركة العنزي، أشواق مشل الرويلي، أفراح الحواء مهلهل الحازمي، أفراح راكد مشيح الرويلي، أمجاد نازل برغي الرويلي، أمل سعد جربوع العنزي، أمل محمد دغيم عواد الرويلي، أمل مزيد عارف الرويلي، أميرة سعد شومان الرويلي، أمينة محيل الأسمر الرويلي، أنوار عقلا ناير الرويلي، أنوار مطرد مشنهص الرويلي، إلهام عبدالله جريد العنزي، إيمان سالم عجيمي الرويلي، إيمان عبدالكريم عيد العنزي، إيمان غانم نوفان الرويلي، بخيته لافي عبدالدايم الشراري، بدرية حماد حامد الشراري، بشرى مليح عوض الرويلي، تمام جازم نهار الرويلي، حلا معتق خميس الشراري، حمده مسلم صوان الرويلي، حميدة عقيل حميدان الشمري، حنان فالح جديع الشراري، حنان قرين جليدان الرويلي، حنان مران برقع الرويلي، حورية الحلو صلهام الرويلي، حييه بديران الشراري، خلود قياض مرجي الرويلي، خيرية راجح ميس الرويلي، دلال صالح ميس الكويكبي، دلال عيد ناهي الرويلي، دلال فاضل براك الرويلي، دنيا عبدالله سليم الفراس، رحاب حمدان بهيان الرويلي، رحاب متعب عصيفير الرويلي، رويدة فرحان شبك الرويلي، ريم خلف عبيد الشراري، زهراء أحمد محمد مدخلي، زهور مزعل دغيمان الشمري، سعاد سعد نداء الرويلي، سعاد علي عايد الرويلي، سلوى سند فريح الرويلي، سناء مرعي عقيل الهباد ، سهام سيار مفلح الرويلي، سهام محمد جليد الرويلي، شروق سايل سالم الفهيقي، شروق ممدوح ثنيان الرويلي، شريفة عايض محمد الرويلي، شوفه بالش رجاء الشمري، صباح فياض هزيم الرويلي، عالية ناصر شتلان الرويلي، عبير سعد سعود الشمري، عبير عطاالله مهنا العنزي، عبير كريم محمد النازل، عبير هزاع مناحي الرويلي، عنود طارف شبان الرويلي، عهود عقيل ماجد الشراري، عواطف علي سعدي الشمري، غالية مسلم فضل الرويلي، غرام دهام دامث الرويلي، غربية نشمي طراد الرويلي، فاتن عايد سلمان العنزي، فاتن محمود حميدي الهباد، فادية ثنيان عور الرويلي، فاطمة فدعوس الجرو الرويلي، فكر وديد دقيق الرويلي، فوز عقيل هطيل الرويلي، فوزة مخلف مناحي الرويلي، فوزية نابت عطيه الصلبي، كريمة الأسود نيسان الرويلي، لعيبه جربوع ماطر الشمري، مثايل حماد سالم الفهيقي، مرام زايد فاتل الرويلي، مرام صاير هزاع الرويلي، مرام مفلح ظاهر الرويلي، مرام هزاع مناحي الرويلي، مريم شاعف عشوي الرويلي، مريم شافي الطرقي الدغماني، مريم عسل عبدالله الشمري، مريم مفلح سرسق الرويلي، مريم مهل خلف الحربي، مزنه نافع حواس الرويلي، مشاعل عقلا الفدين الرويلي، معالي المهدي عطيش الرويلي، منال عطيه عميش الرويلي، منال فلاح مخلا الرويلي، منيفة جايز حصيني الرويلي، مها خالد طارش الرويلي، مها دميث الضميري الرويلي، ميعاد جناب سكران الرويلي، نادية جلاب شويحان الرويلي، نادية مطرود رابط الرويلي، ناديه حمود خويتم الرويلي، نجاح سنيد طرفاء الرويلي، نوارة صبيح مهاوش الرويلي، نورة لافي صياح الرويلي، نورة مشني عمش الرويلي، نورة هلال زعل العنزي، نوف شاقي دخيل الرويلي، نوفيه ضبعان شامان الشمري، هدى متعب مرعي الرويلي، هدى منور شامان الشمري، هله سليمان هليل الفهيقي، هند فريح مخبر مهيظل الرويلي، هند نافع عيد الفهيقي، هنوف مفرح عقلا الفهيقي، هيام سميط بلعاس الرويلي، وسام مضحي حصيني الرويلي، وضحى سويلم مشرف الحازمي، وفاء بطاح حديج الرويلي، يارا رحيل طرفاء الرويلي، ياسمين عزيز مرضي الرويلي.

----------


## بيسان

ينبع 
أحلام عبيد بن عابد بن مرزوق العوفي الحربي، أسماء سالم بن مسعد بن سعد العرفي، أسماء علي بن ضبيعان بن حسن العنيني الجهني، أشواق جزاء بن عايش بن فلاح الحفظي الجهني، آمنة محمد بن علي بن ابراهيم هوساوي، إيمان عباس بن حمزه بن حسن الفلس النخلى، إيمان عوض بن محياء بن عبد الله المهيمزي الرشيدي، إيمان عويض بن صالح بن محمد العنمي الجهني، أسماء حسين بن حسني بن محمد بن هاشم، أسماء علي بن معزي بن حمد السناني الجهنى، أسماء عواد بن عيد بن عبيد الرحيلي، أشواق سليم حمد حامد العرفي الجهني، أفنان أحمد حسن صالح عيسى، أماني عبد الله بن صالح بن ابو بكر باغشير الحضرمي، أنصاف أحمد بن سالم بن سليمان اللهيب الحويطي، إيمان محمد عايد عبد الله المحمودي الشريف، بثينه عواد بن عايد بن عبدوه القايدي الحربي، بدور حماد بن حمود بن راشد البلوي، بيان حجيج بن رضيمان بن هادي حامد المرواني، بيان عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن سليمان الرفاعي، بيان علي بن محمد بن حسن باحكيم ، تغريد سعود بن سلامة بن حماد الكبيدي، جواهر سهيل بن عون الله بن زيدان القميشى المطيري، جوهرة علاوي بن صالح بن سنيد العلوني الجهني، حمادي عبد الحميد بن أحمد بن محمود المحلاوي الجهني، خديجة صالح دبيش الحربي، خديجة مصلح بن شتيان بن مصلح الحافظي الجهني، خلود يوسف بن حامد بن محمد الفايدي الجهني، دلال سعد بن عيد بن مبارك الرفاعي الجهني، رؤى خالد عبد العزيز محمد معوض، راويه صالح بن أحمد بن خليل خيايا، ربى حاتم بن عبد الحميد بن محمد خلاف، رحمة عبيد الله بن علي بن خريفيش المشعلي، رزان أسامة بن زيد بن حضيض الأحمدي، رسمية عوض بن حمدان بن مبروك العنمي، رنا محمد بن كرينيف بن دليمك النافعي، رهام عبد الله بن عاتق بن صالح الرفاعي الجهني، روزان عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن سعد حلتيت الجريسي، رويدا نايف بن مسفر بن عليثه العمري الحربي، زهرة عبد الله علي الهاجوج، زينب عبدالمطلوب بن أحمد بن علي حامد، سارة سعيد بن عايش بن الطريس المحمدي، سارة شليان بن مسلم بن فايز العلوني الجهني، سارة على حامد محمد الحمادي، سارة مبارك بن سنيد بن حمد المرواني، ساميه مريزيق بن نقموش بن رشيد الكبيدي الجهني، سماح عبدوه بن عايد بن عواد القايدي، سماح محمد بن سليمان بن مبخت البلادي الحربي، سمر حمدان بن عوده بن عيد الذبياني، سميرة ضيف الله بن علي بن حسن مدرباء، سميرة عطية بن مفرج بن فراج الرفاعيي الجهني، سهام عبد العزيز بن حامد بن محمد سعيد رويسي، سهام لافي بن حمود بن عويد الصبحي، شروق حمود جميل مسفر المحياوي الجهني، شروق منصور بن سعيد بن محمد المرواني، شمعة سالم عايد الرشيدي، شيمة جزاع بن جربوع بن مرزوق الطويلعي العنزي، صالحة سالم بن محمد بن ثابت السناني، صالحة طريف بن عتيق بن نويجع العلوني، صفاء مختار بن عبد الوهاب بن عبد القادر الهوساوي، صفية عوادة بن عودة بن عايد الفزي الجهني، عائشة سالم بن صالح بن محمد الشهري، عايشة سعيد مساعد سعيد السباحي الرفاعي، عبير سايم بن عائش بن دبيان الكلبي الجهني، عبير عتيق الله بن رجاء الله بن فايز الرفاعي، عبير عناد بن صالح بن حسن العنمي الجهني، عزيزه سلامة بن بركه بن قبال الزنبقي، عزيزة عبد الله بن عبد ربه بن عبد رب النبي الحبيشي الجهني، عفاف دخيل الله بن عايد بن غانم السناني، عفاف سعدي بن حمود بن عيد الصبحي، عفاف عبد العزيز بن حمد بن عودة السناني، علياء مفضي بن فريج بن حماد العطوي الجهني، عهود رمضان بن عبادي بن محمود الحداد، عيدة سالم بن سلمان بن عتيق العلوني الجهني، غدير عليان بن محمد بن عودة العبسي، فوزية ثنيان بن عطية الله بن حريبي الرفاعي، لطيفه مسيعيد سليم سلمان الرفاعي، ليلى سعيد عفنان الجهني، ماجدة عيد بن عواد بن بخيت الذبياني، مدى محمد بن عبيد الله بن سعيد الرحيلي، مرام صلاح بن عائض بن ماطر الردادي الحربي، مروة صالح بن خميس بن راشد الرفاعي، مريم عبد الله سليمان ابراهيم السلماني الرفاعي، مريم مزيد بن دخيل الله بن سعيد العلوني الجهني، مزنة حمد بن عبد الله بن شايع النفيسة، ملاك محمد بن عبد المجيد بن عطية الصريصري الجهني، منال بخيتان بن بخيت الرفاعي الجهني، منال ناصر بن عيد بن مثيب المقاطي العتيبي، منى رويجح بن مريشيد بن مسلم بن زويد الرفاعي، منى سالم بن مسعد بن مسعود الرفاعي، منى سليمان بن عطا الله بن عناية الله الرفاعي الجهني، مها عبد الرحيم بن شتيوي بن عطية فرج، مها معوض بن مضاي بن محسن العلوني الجهني، موضي لطفي بن عبد الحميد بن حامد الحجوري الجهني، نادية عوض بن سعيد بن محمد الزائدي الجهني، نايفة عواد بن ربيع بن دليم الدبيسي الجهني، نجاح منور بن رشيد بن سالم المحياوي، نجوان حمدي بن نويمي بن نامي الصيدلاني الجهني ، نجوى عايش بن جليوي بن مسلم الرفاعي الجهني، نوال لافي بن رهيدن بن عاتق الرجبي الجهني، نورة متروك بن سلمان بن عطيوي الرفاعي، نورة ناصر بن تركي بن سالم القاضي الجهني، نوف سليمان بن رابح بن عتيق المحمادي الحربي، نوف عبد المعين بن عبد العزيز بن عبد المعين عيسى، نوف عدنان عباس المعيرفي، نوف مرزوق بن عتيق بن صلاح الربياوي الجهني، نوف هزاع بن مطلق بن حمدان الوافي المحمدي، نوف هليل بن عائش بن سليم العروي الجهني، هبة محمد بن عطا لله بن عيد الرفاعي الجهني، هديل عودة بن سند بن عواد الينبعاوي، هند بخيت بن غانم بن سعد السناني الجهني، هند منصور بن ناصر بن شاكر القايدي الحربي، هنية حسن بن عبد الله بن سعيد الرحيلي، هيفاء لافي بن عتيق بن عتيق العسافي المطيري، هيفاء ناصر واصل الحربي، وفاء حامد بن معتاد بن عياد الرفاعي الجهني، وفاء دخيل الله بن عليثة بن علي القاضي، وفاء دخيل بن سالم بن عوض العنمي الجهني، يسرى ابراهيم بن أحمد النخلي، يسرى محمد علي عبد الرحمن ابو عيسى. 
الخرج 
إبتسام محمد أحمد مجممي، اماني حمود عبدالله العنزي، أمجاد سعيد مبروك المالكي، أمجاد محمد مبارك العتيبي، اميرة سعود محمد العتيبي، إبتسام محمد حامد الشلالي، أبرار عبدالعزيز محمد العبداللطيف، أحلام مسند سفان العنزي، أروى محمد ابراهيم الصبران، أشواق عبدالرحمن ناصر الشهري، أشواق عبدالله صالح الجوير، أشواق عقلاء بشر العنزي، ألاء محمد أحمد الجريان، أماني غرم الله مرعي الشمراني، أمل عبدالرحمن عبدالله الطريزاوي، أمل فرحان يحيى حمدي، أمل محمد علي الحدادي، بدرية خالد عايض المطيري، بدرية ماطر حمود العتيبي، بشاير سعيد حميد العازمي، بشرى مذكر عبدالله الدوسري، تهاني حسن يحيى على آل سعيد، جنى محمد حسن الذروي، حسينة محسن راجي المطيري، حصة ابراهيم عبدالله الجبرين، حصة حمود غازي العتيبي، حورية عوض الله مشحن العتيبي، خلود سعود حمود العنزي، خلودخلف مساري العنزي، رؤى عبداللطيف أحمد الحمد، رحمة ابراهيم صالح مسلم، رحمة علي أحمد النجعي، رناء ابراهيم محمد النقير، رندا فيصل لفي المطيري، ريم مفلح مرزوق العتيبي، زهرة علي عبدالمحسن السلمان، سارا خالد محمد القحطاني، سارة رديني جريس الدوسري، سارة عبدالله عبدالعزيز المرحوم، سارة ناصر محمد البيشي، سامية محمد عثمان الخيبري، سجى حسين أحمد علي غبيش، سحر سلمان عبدالله اليحيى، سعاد علي سعد العامري، سعدية حسن علي هزازي، سلمى محمد صالح الدوسري، سماح مشعل مبارك العتيبي، سميرة موسى منور العنزي، سهام محمد ضعيان الحربي، سهيلة سلمة فرسان البلوي، شيخة مساعد سالم العبدان، عائشة راشد عبدالرحمن العقيلي، عائشة شوعي هادي عريبي، عائشة عبدالغني عمر ابراهيم ، عبير مسفر محمد القحطاني، علياء حربي مفلح العنزي، عنود سالم مبخوت الصيعري، فاتن ابراهيم ناصر المهيني ، فاطمة علي صالح المنتشري، فاطمة منصور علي البيشي، فاطمة ناصريحيى محنشي ، فوزه علي ضبيان الشمري، فوزية حميد مطرفي العنزي، قماشة فراج آل مسعود الدوسري، كنوز سالم عائد العنزي، ماجدة ثاني طعيمة المطرفي، مريم أحمد رازم مجرشي، مريم خلف عواد المطرفي، مريم نحيطرقدر العقيلي الشمري، منال ابراهيم محمد هوسة، منال محمد شيمان العمري، منال مسعود نصير السعد ، منى حسن سعد العبلان ، منى سعد علي الشهري، منى مطلق نايف العتيبي، منيرة حمد محمد مانع المانع، مها سعود عبدالله العنزي، مها عبدالله محمد الوابل، مها علي محمد علي الحسنان، ميعاد عبدالله محمد الشهراني، نادية عيد خليف الرشيدي، نجلاء عجب فريد الشلوي، ندا حسين عبدالله الجوهري، نورة صعب منيان العنزي، نورة ضيف الله العبيد الحربي، نورة عبدالرحمن منيع العتيبي، هنادي سعد عبدالله الشنان، هند علي محمد شراحيلي، وجدان حسين مرشد الدوسري، وجدان مطلق نايف العتيبي. 
بيشة 
أميرة حيدر محمد البيشي، أحلام علي محمد الحارثي، أسماء مسفر محمد الميموني، أشواق حزام فهد الشهراني، أشواق علي احمد عسيري ، أشواق محمد زيد المنصور، أشواق منيف عائض الشهراني، أمجاد محمد عبدالله البيشي، أمل مبارك سعد البيشي، إبتسام راشد سعد البيشي، إجواد عبدالله سعيد الغامدي، ثمراء جابر معجب البيشي، ثمراء علي عبدالله المحلفي، ثنوى عبدالله بطي الشهراني، جملاء عبدالرحمن عبدالله الشهراني، جميل سحمي عبدالله البيشي، جميلة شعلان عبدالله الشهراني، جميلة زامل عائش الشهراني، جميلة علي شباب القرني، جواهر فهيد علي البيشي، جوزاء مبارك محمد الشهري، حسناء مقيت علي الحارثي، حصة محمد مساعد السبيعي، حمدة علي ناصر الحارثي، خزماء ظافر مقبل البيشي، خلود مشخص شباب القرني، خيرة عبدالله شافي الحارثي، دلال ضرمان أحمد البيشي، راضية محمد عبدالله الغامدي، رثعاء محمد سعد البيشي، رزنة فالح ظافر الشهراني، رفيعة سعد على العامري، رنا ناصر خلف الاكلبي، رندا محمد مرزوق البيشي، ريسة علي مفلح السعدي، ريعة عبد الغني بريك الشهراني، زبنة سفر سعيد الشهراني، زبنة عبدالله عائض الشهراني، سارة مشيني عازل الشمراني، سعيدة سعد مبارك البيشي، سعيدة سعيد زميم البيشي، سعيدة مبارك سعد البيشي، سفرة عبدالله عنزي البيشي، سفرة عبيد محمد الأكلبي، سفرة مسفر ذيب آل بعلي، سلمى عاتق راجح الشهري، سلمى عبدالله بداح الشهراني، سلمى عبدالله شرهان الحارثي، سماهر منيع علي البيشي، سويرة حسن فهيد السبيعي، شارة مشحن مسفر السلولي، شرعاء ركان مناحي الشهراني، شرعاء سعود عايض الشهراني، شرعاء عبدالله بهيان بيشي، شريفة على محمد الشهراني، شريفة علي مبارك الأكلبي، شريفة عون سعيد الشهراني، شيخة علي محمد المقحقم، شيخة محمد منيس الشهراني، صالحة محمد علي البيشي، صالحة جمعان علي الشمراني، عائشة عامر محمد البيشي، عائشة عبدالرحمن سابر الشهراني، عائشة عويد محمد الشهراني، عبير حميد علي السلولي، عذبة ناصر سعد السبيعي، عزة عبدالله محسن الشهراني، علياء محمد علي الأكلبي، عهود مبارك سالم السلولي، عواطف مصلح حسين الحارثي، عيدة ظافر سياف الشهراني، عيدة عائض علي البيشي، غزيل غصاب هادي الدوسري، فاطمة سالم سلطان القرني، فاطمة علي دحيم السلولي، فاطمة علي ناصر البيشي، فاطمة فائز عوضة الشهراني، فاطمة محمد علي الشهراني، فاطمة ناصر مسفر الزهيري، فوزية ردعان محمد البيشي، فوزية محمد عبود العمري، فوزية معدي مفلح الحارثي، مسفرة محمد ناصر الشمراني، مشاعل فايز محمد الشهراني، مشاعل يحيى عبدالله الحواشي، مطرة مبارك وتيد الدوسري، مغيضة سعد مسرع البيشي، منال سعيد محمد البيشي، منال عبدالله ناصر الشهراني، منى عايض مهدي الجنبه، منيرة دحيم فايز الشهراني، منيرة عبدالله محمد المعاوي، منيرة محمد سياف الشهراني، نادية عوضة ظافر الشهراني، نايفة غانم عبدالله الشهراني، نجود سعيد عبدالله سبر، نحاء محمد هذلي الأكلبي، نشواء سليم سعيد العمري، نوال سفر سعيد الشهراني، نورة حمدان علي البيشي، نورة سعد عبدالله الحارثي، نورة شبنان ناصر الصخيف، نورة عائض سيف الشهراني، نورة عبد الرحمن مرعي الشهراني، نورة عبدالله علي السلولي، نورة محمد علي الشمراني، نورة مسعود سعيد الشهراني، نوف منصور طاحوس الحارثي، هدى أحمد علي البيشي، هدى فهيد فهد البيشي، هياء حمد محمد الشهراني، هياء سيف علوش البيشي، هياء علي غرامة الحارثي، هياء علي مخيزيم الشهراني، هياء فهيد سعد البيشي، هياء مبارك محمد الشهراني، هياء مسفر هذلي الأكلبي، هياء مشحن فايز البيشي، هيفاء عبدالله محمد البيشي، وفاء محمد غالب الحارثي. 
شقراء 
ابتهال عبدالعزيز سعد المنصور، آمنة منصور محمد ناصر المتروك، آيات زهير حسن جعفر الحبيب، آيات عيسى محمد آل حمزة، أحلام سعيد أحمد آل صويلح، أحلام سلمان أحمد السلمان، أفراح حسن علي المادح، أماني صالح فهد مظهور العنزي، أمل أحمد حسن محمد آل خليف، أنيسة حسين عبدالله البراهيم، إسراء سعيد عبدالله الدخيل، إيمان محمد علي الصادق، إيمان نهار مرفوع عايد الشمري، بتول حسين عبدالله البراهيم، بتول عباس حسن العلوي، تيسير ناصر منيف الدلبحي العتيبي، جميع أحمد حميد حمدان العبسي، حنان علي ناصر عبيد الجديعي، حنان منصور سلمان السيهاتي، حوراء حبيب محمد علي الأبيض، حوراء سعيد علي الصفار، خديجة أحمد منصور آل حمود، دعاء إبراهيم مدن آل زواد، دلال الحميدي مشعان العتيبي، رحاب حمود سالم نافل الحافي العتيبي، رضية علي عبدالله آل خليل، رمله علي أحمد اليوسف، روية منصور فرحان العساف، ريم نهار مرفوع عايد الشمري، ريم محمد سليمان الشهوان، ريهام معتوق ناصر الخميس، زكية نادر سعيد الخنيزي، زهراء إبراهيم عبدالله رضي الزوري، زهراء تيسير حسن آل سيف، زهراء مكي ع لي الشيخ، زهرة أحمد حسن الزوري، زينب إبراهيم مهدي الميداني، زينب جعفر مكي آل حيدر، زينب سعيد أحمد آل شيف، زينب علي محمد العبيدي، زينب علي محمد آل فردان، زينب محمد علي البزبوز، زينب محمد علي الخميس، سكينة عباس مهدي المرشود، شذى محمد عبدالله المنصور، شريفة شبر علوي الشعلة، صالحة جبران يحيى عقيلي، صالحة حسن محمد الغزوي، صفا عيسى علي البدن، عائشة مرزوق هادي العتيبي، عبير زكي أحمد آل عباس، عبير سلطان ضيف الله العتيبي، عجايب محمد مطلع المطيري، عفيفة عبداللطيف منصور آل عباس، عهود بنت حمود عبدالله العتيبي، عهود شعف حمد المطيري، عيدة غليفيص حسين العصيمي، غدير سعيد محمد شياب، فاطمة جعفر منصور السيهاتي، فاطمة علي عبدرب أبو خليل، فتون حامد حسين زبار السيحاني، فضيلة عباس رضي عبدالله عوجان، ليلى أحمد يوسف محمد الرستم، مريم حسن جاسم المبارك، مريم عبد المنعم علي البزبوز، مريم عبدالمنعم سلمان الحداد، معصومة علوان عبدالله السالم، منى إبراهيم كاضم آل درويش، منيرة عبدالعزيز عبدالله البخيتي، ندى عبدالرحمن ماجد الدعجاني، نور أحمد حسن المعتر، نورة محسن حسين السيحاني، نورة صنهات ناصر العتيبي، نورة عبيد خزام المقاطي العتيبي، نورة فهد ناهض السيحانى، نورة قعيد حاسن العتيبي، نورة محمد علي السهلي، نورية عبدالواحد إبراهيم خليتيت، نوير قنيفذ فلاح العتيبي، هدى علي منصور الجارودي، هيادى محمد عبد الرحمن الزاحم، وجدان عباس مهدي آل ظريف، وحش عبدالله مبارك القحطاني، وفاء راضي نضمان الشراري، ولاء محمد مقبل المقاطي، ياسمين حسن إبراهيم أبو كبوس.

----------


## بيسان

الباحة 
ابتسام رائع دخيل، أحلام إبراهيم بحيص، أحلام حمدان محمد، أحلام عمر حسن، أحلام مقبول علي، أريج أحمد عبد الرحمن، أشواق مبروك مرزوق، أمجاد حسين غريب، أمل أحمد محمد عبد الله، أمل حسين عبد الله، إيمان حمدان محمد، إيناس حسن أحمد، بحرية محمد أحمد العمري، بدور أحمد الشمراني، تركية سعد موسى، تهاني سعد الغامدي، تهاني صالح سبتي، جمعه سعد غميص، جمعه عبد الله صالح، حامدة مرصع عزيز، حليمة بالغيث مفرح، حليمة عوض محمد، حليمة محمد علي، حنان حسين علي، خديجة سليمان عامر، خديجة شاكر محمد، خلود سعيد محمد، خلود عبد الله سعيد، دارين عيد روس حسن، دخنه محمد عبد الله، دهيسه سعيد علي، دوسرية حسين محمد، رحمة سعيد أحمد، رقية عبده أحمد، رنا أحمد علي، زهراء عبد الرحمن أحمد، زهراء محمد سويدي، زهراء هادي عبد الله، زينه ضيف الله خضران، سارة بريص راجح، سالي يحي خليل، سعدى صالح علي مصلح، سلوى محمد حمد الغامدي، سميحة محمد عواض، سميرة أحمد عبد الله، سميرة سعيد دوخي علي، سهام عبد الله هادي، سهام محمد سبتي، شريفة أحمد عيضة، شريفة عايد جبار، شعبه مرعي خميس، شفيا عوض عزيز، شمعه جمال سلام، صالحة محمد عيدان، صالحة نوار حضيرم، صالحة يحي خليل، عائشة سالم شائق، عائشة عبد الله معاضه، عاليه ضيف الله علي، عبير صالح محمد، عذبه زاهر جيلاني، عزيزة أحمد معيض، علياء أحمد حامد، علياء علوان أحمد، عواطف حسن صالح، عواطف سالم سعد آل مبارك، عيده ظافر أمبارك حمود، غايه حمزة أحمد، غدير يحيى حيدر، فائزة سالم محمد، فاطمة أحمد عبد الله، فاطمة أحمد علي، فاطمة أحمد محمد، فاطمة حمود عالي، فاطمة خضران مطلق، فاطمة صالح مسلط، فاطمة عبد العزيز مسفر، فاطمة عبد الله معيض، فاطمة عوض علي محمد، فاطمة محمد جابر، فاطمة محمد قليل، فاطمة مستور أحمد، فضة عبد الله جروان، فوزية سالم علي، فوزية طاحوس مبارك، فوزية علي عبد الله، لطيفة عمر إبراهيم، مدى حمود زيد، مريم عطية محمد، مزينه عبده محمد الجود، منال جمعان غرم الله، منى إبراهيم غر الله، منى محمد حسين، منيرة مطلق جمل حمدان، منيرة نمشان مانع، مها سعد جابر، نادية عساف حمود، نادية محمد عبد الله، نبيه حسين المغربي، نبيه عبد الرحمن علي، نجلاء محمد صالح، ندى عجيبي أحمد، نعيمه عبده عبد الله، نوال عبد الله محسن، نوال مسفر سلطان، نورة أحمد مرعي، نورة صالح مخرب، نورة صالح يحي، نورة عبد الله محمد جمعان، نورة لبيد عائض، نورة محمد يحي حسن، نوف سفر طريخم، هلاله محمد أحمد العرياني، هيا عائض عبد الله، هيله محمد فاهد، وجدان عبد العزيز سعيد، ود إبراهيم حسن، وسام عبد الكريم سليمان، وفاء علي حمزة، ولاء عمر محمد. 
الأحساء 
آلاء عبدالله محمد الحرز، آلاء مجيد أحمد العيسى، امنه ابراهيم حسين الخليفه، انتصار راضي علي البطي، انتصار ناصر عبدالوهاب المطاوعه، إيمان صالح صالح الزقعان، إيمان عبدالمحسن محمد الصالح، آيات طاهر موسى البراهيم، آيات محمد علي الحبابي، أحلام عايش أحمد البحراني، أفنان علي سعود الحداد، أنوار أحمد علي الخلف، أنوار عبدالله إبراهيم الجابر، إيمان حسين صالح المطير، بتول فهد صقر العبدالله، بدور حسين إبراهيم العواد، تكتم معتوق حبيب البلادي، جواهر أحمد يوسف الحميد، حصه محمد سعد الصفار، حوراء طاهر سلمان بوسرور، حوراء عبدالله مكي الحماده، خديجه ابراهيم عبدالله الخلف، خديجه أحمد طاهر الزقعان، خديجه عيسى كاظم السالم، رباب عيسى حسين البلادي، رقيه احمد صالح العيسى، رقيه أحمد طاهر الحمد، رمله عبدالعزيز عايش الحداد، زكيه إبراهيم صالح النويصر، زهرة حسين طاهر الجاسم، زهرة حسين محمد المكي، زينب ابراهيم حسين الجاسم، زينب احمد طاهر الزقعان، زينب علي كاظم البريه، ساجده ادم حسين الاحمد، ساجده يوسف حسين الدرويش، سارة حسين علي الناصر، سارة محمد مهدي الصالح، سكينة توفيق عبدالله الشبعان، سكينة عبدالهادي عيسى المريحل، سكينه رمضان أحمد السماعيل، سكينه محمد محمد الباذر، سلمى راشد سالم الرشيد، سلمى طلال سالم النفيعي، سلمى علي حسن الجعفر، سهام مرسال حاضر الويباري الشمري، سوسن علي ابراهيم الناصر، سوسن علي حسين الحنون، صغرى عبدالله حسين الجويهر، صفاء محمد عبدالوهاب الحداد، عائشه فهد حمد المعيويد، عاتقه علي حسين النباط، عفاف حسن إبراهيم الأبوي، عفيفه احمد محمد بوموزه، عقيله طاهر حبيب الصالح ، علياء حسين راشد العيسى، عهود راضي حمد الدوخي، فاطمه فوزي معتوق العيثان، فاطمه حسين عبدالهادي بوجباره، فاطمه سلمان عبدالله السلمان، فاطمه عايش حبيب العايش، فاطمه عبدالله صالح المبارك، فاطمه علي أحمد الدخلان، فاطمه علي حسين الخلف، فاطمه علي عبدالله الخضير، فاطمه علي عبدالوهاب الصالح، فاطمه علي محمد العلوي، فاطمه علي محمد المهدي، فاطمه محمد ايراهيم الخنفوش، فاطمه محمد حسن الاحمد، فاطمه ناصر جاسم الحسن، فضة طاهر سلمان العايش، لطيفه دعيج خليفه الرشدان، لولوه سعد مبارك المعيويد، ليلى عبدالله عبد الحميد العيثان، ليلى علي حسين بوسرور، ليلى علي محمد الحيز، مروه حسين علي المقهوي، مريم أحمد يوسف الحميد، مريم خضر جاسم بوطيبان، مريم عبدالله حسين المسلم، مريم محفوظ محمد المهناء، منال عبداللطيف عبدالعزيز العيد، هاجر محمد محمد البقشي، هدى عايش عبدالعزيز المجحد، هدى عبدالله حسين الغدير، هند إبراهيم عيسى النينياء، هند عبدالله إبراهيم المحبوب، وجدان جاسم محمد السناوي، وضحى محمد عبداللطيف السلطان. 
منطقة حائل 
احلام خلف عمير الشمري، أريج خالد بعيجان المطيري، اشراق زعل راضي الشمري، اشواق عياد منيس الشمري، اشواق غريب خلف الشمري، اعتدال مفرح جفر الفقيري، افراح دغيم نهار الشمري، العنود مرضي سليم الشمري، آمنة منور فايد الرشيدي، أشواق فهد مقبل العنزي، أفراح صالح كداء الشمري، آمنة عايد سعد الرشيدي، بدريه عايد مفرح الحربي، بدريه مطر هزاع الشمري، بناء شاهي نهار الشمري، بنادر منور مرزوق الهمزاني، تغريد حمود علي الشمري، تهاني تبروك مبروك الرشيدي، تهاني سعود راشد الخميش، تهاني محسن مقحم العنزي، تهاني مدين حاكم الشمري، تهاني مشوح مثقال الشمري، تهاني نزال نقاء الشمري، جملاء دغيمان عبيد الله الشمري، جميله فارس نهار الشمري، جواهر عايد فهد الشمري، جوزاء حميد حمود الرشيدي، جوزاء راضي حسن الشمري، حسناء سمير محيريث الشمري ، حصة عوض مسلم الشمري، حصة فريح مهجع العنزي ، حنان مفضي فضي الشمري، خلفه مسند سالم الشمري، خلود سعود تركي الخير الله، دهيمشه مسفر عتق الرشيدي، رحاب سعد محمد العرفج، رحاب مسلط سعود الشمري، رديعة محسن طويرش الشمري، رسميه هني مسلم الرشيدي، رقيه عبيد جريد الشمري، سعداء بشير كنعان الشمري، سلمى زبار عقيل الشمري، سلوى ثامر صالح الرشيدي، سماحة علي صالح الرشيدي، سميره طلق مطيلق المطيري، سندا فيحان طاري الشمري، سهام عشوي صايد الشمري، سهام ناشي عبيد الشمري، شيخه حمود حسن الشمري، شيمه عواد حمد العنزي، طفله سعود عبد العزيز الشمري، عائشه فالح عوض الرشيدي، عائشه ملهي عماش الشمري، عبير عمر سالم العمودي، عبير عناد فهد الشمري، عبير قياض سعد العنزي، عذاري سعدون ثاري العنزي، عزيزه ناصر نافع الرشيدي، عفاف محمد غانم العنزي، علياء سلمان صنيتان الشمري، عواطف الحميدي حماد العنزي، عيده ذياب عبد الله الشمري، غاده ناصر سالم الحرقان، غدير عايد مطلق الشمري، غرام محمد راشد الشمري، فاطمه سلامه محمد العنزي، فايزه فضي حنيفان رشيدي، فهده حماد فهد الغريب، فوزه نادي خليف العنزي، فوزية راضي حسن الشمري، فوزية عايد بركة العنزي، فوزيه سعود عونان الشمري، فوزيه عايض عوض الرشيدي، فوزيه مطير سحلي الشمري، كفاء فلاح عقيل الشمري، لطيفة عويض عواض الرشيدي، ليلى خير الله محسن الرشيدي، ليلى محمد نويجي الرشيدي، مدى سالم مقبل الشمري، مديحة فرحان فلاح العازمي، مرام حمد صالح العقيل، مرايم مشعان عواد العنزي، مريم سعد عبد الله الشمري، مريم سعود معارك الشمري، مريم صحن خلف الشمري، مريم عبد الله حمود الرشيدي، مريم فهاد زيد الشمري، مريم محمد عبد الله الشمري، ملكه خلف هزاع الرشيدي، منى فاضي دليم الحربي، منى مثنى غنام الرشيدي، منيره سليمان بندر الشمري، منيفة راشد ثامر الرشيدي، منيفة مروي عقلاء الشمري، منيفة نايف دهيران الشمري، منيفه عايض عوض الرشيدي ، مها البشري مطير الشمري، مها رشيد راشد الرشيدي، مها سعيد رجاء رمال، مهاء حمدان زيد العنزي، مهاء سعد مرزوق الرشيدي، موضي محمد وقيتان الدوسري، مي عقلاء فرحان العنزي، ميثاء صالح سليمان المبروك، نادية سعود العبيد العنزي، ناديه ضحوي مضحي الشمري، نوال خليف معلاء الرشيدي، نوال فيحان طاري الشمري، نوت مرضي سليم الشمري، نوره حسن فهيد الشمري، نوره ملفي نويديس الرشيدي، نوف راشد ثامر الرشيدي، نوف رجاء لافي العنزي، هلا سعد علي الشمري، هنادي حسين علي المهدرس، هند رمضان فلاح الرشيدي، هيا مطلق رضى الشمري، ود محمد عبد العزيز الضعيفي، وفاء كريم دبيس الشمري، ونسه فواز محمد الشمري. 
الوجه 
أبرار عبدالله حميد المرواني، أسرار عبدالمحسن عوض عبدالحميد البديوي، ايمان عبدالله محمد مشاري، أحلام زيدان عيد الجعيطه الوابصي، أريج حمدان عبدالله محسن القريبي، أمل حسين سالم مناكد، أمل سالم عبطان مهنا الوابصي، أمل عطالله سعيد عطيه، تغريد حمدان مرزوق غضيان الوابصي، تغريد عبدالله سعيد حماد، جواهر عودة طويلع ربيع الوابصي، حنان حسين نصار سالم العمراني، خلود عطالله حجاج حسن البلوي، خلود عطية الله عتيق عطية الله الرشيدي، دلال حمدان سعد عبدالمطلوب الجميدي، دلال عبدالعزيز عبدالله حسن البلوي، رباب محمد محمود حمود، رحمه مطلق محمد عايد رفاده، رشا سالم معتق محسن الوحيش، رنين أحمد خليل ابراهيم المعلم، ريم سلامه مسلم مشري، سارة عودة مبروك سليمان العرادي، سلوى سالم فالح سلامه، شروق أحمد سعد محمد، شروق عبدالباسط محمد عبدالله، شروق عبدالعزيز حسن أحمد الحلواني، صباح عواد مبارك عويض، صيته حمدان سليم حمدان الوابصي، عزيزة حسن محمد سالم الوابصي، عفاف عوده سليم عوده الجوهري، عواطف عواد عبيد محسن الرموثي، غنداء سليمان عبدالله فالح البلوي، فاطمة سويلم عايد عودة، فاطمة عبدالله ساعد صامل الوابصي، فاطمة عواد حمد رافع الوابصى، فاطمه أحمد راشد سالم العطوي، فاطمه حمدان حماد عبدالله البلوي، فاطمه سالم حمدان سعد، فاطمه مسلم سالم مناكد الجوهري، فضه هليل نصير حسن القرعاني، مرام محمد علي عويضه، مريم عبيد مبروك مسعود، مشاعل زعل عبدالله فهيد، منصورة غالي غضيان رفيع الوابصي، منيرة سالم مفرج مقبول، ناهلة نافل سليمان سلمان الربيض، نوال أحمد راشد سالم العطوي، نوال سويلم سليمان مسعد الفطاحي، نورا عادل سلامة حامد المعيقلي، نوره سليم ساعد الربيض، نوره عبدالله عبده عبدالله، نوير عفنان حماد عبدالله الوابصي، نوير فرج سالم عيد الوابصي، هالة محمد مبارك سعد، هبه ابراهيم محمد البارقي، هدى سليمان ابراهيم سليمان الرقابي، هدى محمد مسعود مسعد، هناء سليمان حماد هندي، هند محمد سلامه ساعد البلوي، وجود زعل عبيد ناصر. 
الدوادمي 
ابرار صالح سعد المقني، أريج محمد تراحيب العتيبي، البندري عبد الله سلطان العتيبي، العنود سعد محمد السعيدان، العنود مقعد قراش عويد العتيبي، الهنوف جويهم مقعد منير العصيمي، الهنوف سعد غازي العتيبي، امنة محمد عبد الرحيم الموسى، إيمان خليف محمد المطيري، إيمان نايف هلال الحزيمي العتيبي، أمل ناهس عواض الحزيمي العتيبي، أملاك نهار زبن الغويري العتيبي، بجداء عبيد حزام الشهيب العتيبي، بدراء حمود دخيل الله العازمي العتيبي، بدور مطلق محمد الرويس، بشاير ناصر منيف زبن العتيبي، بشاير نايف وجب العتيبي، بلقيس يحي محمد الحواج، تغريد محمد سليمان محمد الربيعة، جزية سالم عويض العصيمي، جواهر عياد ثابت مجفي العتيبي، حصة عبد الله عبيد الوسمي المطيري، حنان سعد مخلد سعيدان النفيعي العتيبي، حنان محمد سمير الحزيمي العتيبي، خلود خالد حشر الحافي العتيبي، رحاب سليمان عبد المحسن العصيمي، رحاب عبد الله احمد عثمان شبيلي، ريم صالح سليمان فهيد المجماح، ريم عياد ثابت مجفي العصيمي العتيبي، ريم معتوق سحلي معتوق السعدي، سارة محمد جازي العضباني، سامية محمد عبد الرحمن مدرا المطيري، سكينة صالح عبد الله السيهاتي، سلوى غزاي نوار بطي النمر العتيبي، سهام نجم صلبي الحمادي، سوسن محمد إبراهيم العبد الكريم، شعاع خليل إبراهيم الحزيمي، شعاع فهد دحيم العتيبي، شفاء حنس صنيدح العصيمي العتيبي، صباح عبد اللطيف عبد الله الغبيوي، عائشة منصور حسن الحافي، عبير طلال عبيد العتيبي، عهود مطلق حمود غاران العتيبي، غالية غزاي نوار بطي النمر العتيبي، غدير فالح محمد عوض العتيبي، غزوى عبد الرحمن بندر العتيبي، غندورة ثويمر ناصر الدماسي العتيبي، فاطمة حبيب عيسى المبشر، فاطمة خالد حسن انصيف، فايزة ذيب صالح الغويري العتيبي، فيحاء مليحان زياد الدلبحي، قمراء سلطان عبيد نوار الدلح الرويس، لمياء عايض فلاح العصيمي العتيبي، لولوه حمود مشعل المهلكي المطيري، مريم عبد الله سالم العتيبي، مزنة الحميدي ماطر رجاء العتيبي، مشاعل شليل هلال فهاد العصيمي، مضاوي عبد العزيز حمد القحطاني، مطربة محمد سمير الحزيمي العتيبي، منال ضاوي ثعيلان الحمادي، منيرة عبيد زياد المقاطي العتيبي، مها موسى على احمد ابو زوعة، موضي سعد إبراهيم حمود السبيل، موقفة عجير بلاج الشعلاني العتيبي، نادية ثامر محسن الدعجاني العتيبي، نهال هذال عبد الله العويويد الباهلي، نوال فالح هديان مفرح العصيمي، نورة سعد عوض الرويس، نورة محمد عبيد حمودالعصيمي العتيبي، نوف حمود محمد الرويس، نوف سعود عوض الله العصيمي، نوف عبيد الله حمود عتيق الحربي، نوف محمد هزاع خالد الدغيلبي العتيبي، هاجر هايف دهيس حجي الدلبحي، هند مدراس عليان درويش المطيري، هيا علي خالد الحمادي، هيلة سعود محمد المقاطي العتيبي، وسام حسن إبراهيم العابد، وسام مفرج عقوب مفرج الثبيتي العتيبي، وصايف قشعان ذعار العتيبي، وضحاء مطلق ناصر الشدادي الحارثي ، وفاء فرحان حبيليص مطلق العتيبي. 
المجمعة 
إبتسام سند عواض الرشيدي، شواق حمود بريك الجميلي، اشواق متعب ذيبان الرويلي، اعتدال غنيم ناصر العنزي، لهنوف منيع الله عوض المطيري، امتنان محمد عبدالله الدحوم، مل مسير حسين المطيري، أميرة جبر عوض المطيري، أميرة مبارك مطني الجميلي، أميرة متعب ذيبان الرويلي، إنعام معاشي خلوي الرويلي، إيمان عبدالرحمن صالح الشلهوب، آمال عواد راضي الحازمي، أضواء عوض حمود المطيري، أفنان عبدالله يوسف اليوسف، أماني سعود حامد المطيري، أماني عوض سعيد المطيري، بدرية نهار عوض المطيري، بشاير عليان هنود المطيري، ترفه ضاوي رباح المطيري، تهاني عبيد شقا المطيري، جواهر عبدالله متروك الرشيدي، حصه شعيب فرحان الرشيدي، حميده جاسم احمد الدليلي، حنان عبدالعزيز فهد المطيري، حنان منيع منيع الله المطيري، خلود عبدالله علي البيشي، دلال بخيتان فاطم المطيري، دلال قفيل صايد البذالي، ذكرى نياف محمد المطيري، رايده ذكار رضيمان العتيبي، رحاب صالح عبدالله الضويحي، رشا ناشي نشاء العتيبي، ريحاب محمد سعد الدوسري، ساره عباس عايد العتيبي، ساره فهد حمد الضاوي، ساره نامي ناصر المطيري، ساميه مفلح صلاح المطيري، سهام فلاح ساري المطيري، سيرة منيع عتقان المطيري، شذا فهد عبدالعزيز التركي، شيخة فهد صالح المحلسي، صيغة عبدالله حامد الرشيدي، عائشة هلال صليفيح المطيري، عبير رمضان بليبص الجميلي، عبير محمد بريك الرشيدي، عبير محمد غازي المطيري، عبير مريزيق مرزوق المطيري، عذيه مزعل حمود البديري، عفاف عبدالرحمن محمد الحسيني، عفاف محمد سعود المطيري، عفاف معتق رجاء الرشيدي، عليا محمد علي الشطيطي، عهود سعود مسعود المطيري، غزوى مرزوق فرج المطيري، غنيمه باني دغش الرشيدي، فاطمه حسين مهدي الصادق، فاطمه حمدان سودان العنزي، فاطمه غالي فهد المطيري، فاطمه قفيل صايد البذالي، فايزه حويضان غاثي الرويلي، فايزه مناحي جلوي المطيري، فوزية ماجد شامان المطيري، فوزية نايف عيد المطيري، قفار منيع عتقان المطيري، مريم ثلاب سلمان الظفيري، مشاعل متعب عبيد العنزي، مشاعل نماء ناصر المطيري، منتهى عواد راضي الحازمي، منى مرزوق شداد المطيري، منى مطلق كويران المطيري، منيره جالي نجيلان الرشيدي، مها محمد عبدالله المطيري، مي ناصر مروي المطيري، نايفه راشد سعد الجميلي، نبات منيع عتقان المطيري، نوال علي بجاد المطيري، نوال لافي طليحان البديري، نوره الحميدي حمود المطيري، نوره حمدان سودان العنزي، نوره محمد صويلح المطيري، نوف عيسى ربيح المطيري، نوف مهدي عايش المطيري، هدى زيد نغيمش الحربي، هديل احمد حسن العوله، هنادي جزاء عبيد المطيري، هيا عبدالكريم عبدالرحمن الاحيدب، وجدان عبدالعزيز سليمان العرفج، وجدان منير حنيتم المطيري، وضحى ناصر عيد الرشيدي. 
بريدة 
اسماء اديهم باني الرشيدي، الهنوف سليمان حمود الخريف، امل زايد منيع الله المطيري، امينه علي دغيليب الرشيدي، انشراح مساعد بداح الرشيدي، ايمان حمود مصلح الرشيدي، ايمان عويض سعيفان المطيري، ايمان فهد حاكم المطيري، آمنه شامان دغمان العازمي، أحلام سمير حجاج الحربي، أشواق غازي محمد الحربي، أشواق محمد منيع الله المطيري، أمال غربي عبدالرحمن الحربي، أمل حميدي حامد الحربي، أمل عطاالله بخيت العنزي، أمل غازي مبروك المطيري، أمل فياض عواد الشمري، أميره حمود معجب الرشيدي، أنجود طنف نجر العتيبي، بدريه سعد رباح الرشيدي، بدور مهلي باجد الحربي، بشاير ماطر صالح الرشيدي، تغريد صالح مسفر المطيري، تهاني نايف سعد الرشيدي، جواهر ابراهيم فارع العتيبي، جواهر حجاج عيد الحربي، حسناء سلمان مضحي الرشيدي، حصه براك عبدالله البراك، حصه فهد عبدالله الرشيدي، حلاء حمود حمد الحربي، حمده فضي هليل العنزي، حنان سعدون عابس الرشيدي، حنان سعود سعيدان الحربي، حنان صنهات حامد العنزي، حنان محمد عبيد الله الحربي، حوريه الادهم مرزوق الرشيدي، حيية دخيل الله زبن الفريدي، خلود علي نجاء المطيري، خلود محمد غازي الحربي، دلال عياد ناصر الحربي، رحاب عبدالله محمد النفع، رحاب مجاهد ابراهيم البدراني، رمزية عيد عبد الله الحربي، روان محمد سليمان الغفيلي، ريم رجاء زعل العنزي، ريم فهد علي المدني، ريم محمد عبدالله الصمعاني، زكية سليمان علي النغيمشي، زينب مفلح ثاني العازمي، سامية سعود فياض العنزي، سعاد عيد عبدالهادي الرشيدي، سلطانة منصور ثريان الحربي، سلطانه مد الله شلوف الهويمل، سمر عوض مبيريك المطيري، سهام بشير سودان العنزي، سهام سليمان علي الدخيل، شيخة عايد خليف العنزي، صيته جزاع زيد الحربي، عبير مسلم خلف الرشيدي، عجايب سعود يحي الحربي، عزيزة سلاف فالح الحربي، عفاف حمود ملفي العوفي، عمشاء راشد غازي الرشيدي، غاليه معتق سويلم الرشيدي، غدير فهاد عايد العنزي، فاطمه عواد عوض العنزي، فوزية عواد عوض العنزي، فوزيه عبد الله سائر الحربي، ماريه عبد الرحمن سليمان الفعيم، مرام منصور ثريان الحربي، مريم عبد العزيز عبد الله القباع، مريم هني مهناء الرشيدي، مشاعل بندر غازي الحربي، مشاعل مهدي علي الحربي، مضاوي فيصل عليان الحربي، منال خليل عايد العنزي، منال سعود فهاد الحربي، منال فياح تركي الحربي، منال لافي فلاح العازمي، منال مساعد حمد الرشيدي، منيره سالم مقبل الحربي، منيره مبارك عبدالله القديم، منيفه حمود محمد الرشيدي، مها عبد الرحمن صالح العويس، مها مفضي عاتق العازمي، نادية صالح حماد الصالحي، نجاح مساعد بداح الرشيدي، نفلاء عزان غصاب العنزي، نورا عايض اسماعيل المطيري، نورة عبد العزيز حمد الحربي، نورة فلاج معوض الرشيدي، نوف تايه صنيتان الحربي، نوف سعد سعود العازمي، نوف عبد الرحمن مرزوق الحربي، نوف مهناء معدي النومسي، نوير علوش عواد الحربي، نوير محمد عبد الله العنزي، هاجر عبد العزيز سليمان المطلق، هنادي أحمد عبد الرحمن محمود، هند حسن عطيه الغامدي، هند محمد عبد الله القاسم، هنوف عبد العزيز علي الصالحي، هيفا شليويح عساف العنزي، هيفاء عبدالله مزيد العنزي، هيفاء مفضي سعد العنزي، هيفاء نايف هني الرشيدي، هيلة سعود معلاء الحربي، وجدان أحمد عبدالرحمن الفوزان، وجدان مبارك سلامه العنزي، ورود خلف فيحان الحربي، وفاء فهد ناصر الذويبي. 
معهد صبيا 
آمنة محمد احمد جعران، أروى محمد حسن مكين، أريج عبد الله إبراهيم حسن، أسمهان شوعي جبران ظلامي، أماني علي طاهر علا الله، أمل إبراهيم علي جده شاجري، أمل محمد أبكر ياجزي، أمنة عبده هادي حفظي، إيثار موسي حمد محمد موسي، إيمان عبدالله حسين همامي، بدرية جبران أحمد عسيري، تهاني علي محمد شوعي عاتي، جمعة محمد أحمد هزازي، خلود يحيي علي ناصر مسودي، دلال مصلح علي مسملي، روان مبروك سعيد مهدلي، زهراء محمد حسين الحازمي، زينب أحمد محمد زايد فراج، سارة هادي محمد العريشي، سامية محمد موسي عريجي، سحر محمد أحمد حيدر، سعيدة موسي يحيي غزواني، سلمي آدم سعد حميدان العمري، سلمي حسين يحيي العقدي، سمية محمد علي بهكلي، سهام عبد الرحمن أحمد أبو عقيل، شارة رايح سلمان سالم، شريفة عبد الله إبراهيم عتال، شريفة ناصر يوسف دكام، شقراء حنين علي الغزواني، صالحة غالب يحيى العربي، صفاء محمد عبد الرحمن مظفر، صفية محمد الجوهري عبيري، صينية محمد يحيي السبعي، عائشة محمد يحيي طميحي، عائشة موسي محمد يحيي محرق، عبدية فتح الدين محمد شحار، عبير عبد الرحمن عبده عريشي، عمادية يحيي عيسي كريري، عواطف ضيف الله عوام الحازمي، غالية حسين أحمد معتبي، فاطمة أحمد جده حمزي، فاطمة حسين جابر غزواني، فاطمة حسين علي الحوذان، فاطمة حمد أحمد حمد معلم، فاطمة محمد حسن غبشان حكمي، منال محمد ناصر أحمد جمالي، نجود إبراهيم حمود مهدي محمد، نجوي أبكر أمين كبيني، ندا عايل علي يحيي الأمير، نوال علي علي كدش عواجي، نور إبراهيم يحيي الذروي، نوره حمود حسن محمد الحازمي، نوره إبراهيم علم مبروك علم، نوره عطيفة يحيي رميلي، هنادي محمد أحمد العصري، وحيده علي عبده الدغريري، وداد علي محمد الحلوي، وفاء عبد الله إسماعيل البر، ولاء عبده عمر عيسي خردلي.

----------


## بيسان

القويعية 
أسماء سعد عبدالله هويمل، الهنوف عبد الله عبد العزيز الحاضر، انهار حسن علي ابراهيم آل يوسف، آيات احمد محمد صالح المحسن، آيات حسن عبد الوهاب آل حمود، آيات رضي عيسى مغيص، أسماء عبد الكريم سعد الشهراني، أفنان حسن علي العيسني، أمل عبد الله أبراهيم الفوزان، أمنه معتوق مهدي آل كاظم، أيات موسى احمد ال رمضان، إلهام فوزي حسن آل يوسف، بدرية سعود ناصر العصيمي، تغريد محمد عبد الله حويس، جواهر محمد حسن آل فهيده، حنان ضحيان عايض العصيمي، رضيه محمد سلمان ال ناصر، ريناد محمد قاسم االقحطاني، زهراء رضي كاظم آل دبيس، زهراء عبد الله صالح الغاوي، زهراء عبد الوهاب محمد الحايكي، زهراء محمد جعفر آل نتيف، زينب أحمد محمد المحسن، زينب علي خليفة الشويخات، زينب محمد علي الصباغ، سارة سعد محمد البداح، سارة محمد سعد الخالدي، سامية عبد الله عبد الرحمن الحضيبي ، سكينة احمد حسين آل ابو عبد الله، سكينة حسين احمد الدبيسي، سكينة سعيد عبد الله آل نمر، سكينه حسن علي المضري، سكينه عبد الله صالح الغاوي، سماح ابراهيم عبد الله الشالوب، سهام ابراهيم عبد الله الهويمل، عرفات عبد الله حسن الخميس، عفاف عبد الرزاق عبد الحميد الكوى، علا حسين مسلم آل مكي، علياء عبد الله علي الدحبوس، غنى إبراهيم علي معبوج، فاطمة صالح عبد رب الرسول آل زاهر، فاطمة عبد الجليل محمد الحسين، فاطمة عبد الحميد سعيد العلوان، فاطمة احمد محمد العبد رب النبي، فاطمة مجيد مهدي آل كاظم، فتحية حسن محمد آل عيسى، فضيلة محمد صالح العبد الجبار، ليلى موسى جعفر البشراوي، ماجدة علوي ماجد الهاشم، مريم عبد الله سلمان الدبيسي، مريم ناصر محمد الزهير، مشارف محمد ابراهيم الناصر، منى إبراهيم عبد الرحمن المنقاش، منى موفي مبارك الدوسري، منيرة سحيم سعد العتيبي، منيرة ماجد مقبل القحطاني، مها صايل زبن جريبيع العتيبي، مها عبد العزيز محمد اللهيب، نوال أحمد يوسف آل جراد، نورة عبد الله سعد الخالدي، نوره شجاع فهد القحطاني، هاشمية علي حسين آل هاشم، هديه علي صالح المغيزل، هند عبد الرحمن عبد الله العريفي، هيلا عبد الله هلال العتيبي، وديعة محمد كاظم آل نتيف، وفاء عبد الله إبراهيم عبد الرحمن الفوزان. 
النماص 
العنود محمد علي الكلثمي، ايمان فايز عبدالرحمن الشهري، آمنه سعيد حامد العمري، أحلام محمد محي الشهري، أحلام مشرف ضيف الله الشهري، أريج مفرح أحمد البارقي، أسماء علي شداد الأسمري، أفنان عامر ظافر الشهري، أميره عبدالرحمن عبدالله الشهري، إبتسام عائض شاكر الشهري ، إلهام أحمد علي الشهري، ثريا غرمان محمد الشهري، جمعة محمد عبداله الشهري، جميله ناصر محمد آل سرور، حليمه محمد ضيف الله العمري، حنان علي يعن الله الشهري، حنان مغيدي ظافر الشهري، خلود عبدالله أحمد الأسمري، خلود محمد عبدالله الشهري، خلود محمد منصور الأسمري، رشا سعد بخيت الشهري، رنا محمد عبدالله الشهري، ريم سلمان حسن العمري، ريهام عوض أحمد الشهري، زهره حسن عامر العمري، زينه محمد صالح الشهري، سامية سعد مسعد زحمي، سامية عامر فائز الشهري، سحر عبدالله فائز الأسمري، سلطانة حمدان عبدالله الشهري، سلطانه فائز سعيد أحمد ، سميره مصلح محمد الشهري، شهره فائز فيصل الشهري، عائشه حسن علي الشهري، عائشه ظافر محمد الشهري، عائشه علي ناصر الشهري، عبير محمد أحمد الأحمري، عذا عائض رازح العمري، عزة يوسف محمد الشهري، عفاف عبدالله علي الكلثمي، غيهبه عقيل حسن الشهري، فاديه علي فائز فراج الشهري، فاطمه الحسن الزين آل ساده، فاطمه جرمان علي الأسمري، فاطمه عبدالرحمن عبدالله الشهري، فاطمه عبدالله محمد الأسمري، فاطمه فائز ظافر الشهري، فاطمه فاضل محمد العمري، مريم عبدالله علي الأسمري، معديه إبراهيم حسن الأسمري، منى أبوطالب محمد الزين، منى عبدالرحمن محمد القشيري، مها عبد الرحمن عبدالوهاب شمله، ناديه محمد حسن آل عكه ، نورة علي صالح الشهري ، نورة غرم محمد الشهري ، نوره محمد ظافر الشهري، هاجر فضل شكري البكري، هدى راشد عبدالله الشهري، هيا عبيد سعود الحارثي، ياسمين عبدالله علي الشهري.

----------


## بيسان

:amuse: القطيف  :noworry: 
أشواق إبراهيم أحمد العاقل، أم كلثوم طاهر جاسم الهزوم، أمل جعفر محمد الطلالوه، أمل مكي أحمد الداؤود، آلاء عبد الهادي صالح آل اعبادي، أبرار محمد علي الحوري، ألاء عبد الإله علي ياسين، أمل عبدالكريم علي البابا، أميرة محمد حسن دغام، أمينه شاكر عبدالكريم آل خليفه، أنوار سعيد علي آل خزعل، إبتهال علي يوسف اليعقوب ، إيمان عبدالله محمد الزاهر، إيمان علي حسن العاشور، باسمه محمد رضى البوري، بتول جواد أحمد البناي، بلقيس علوي مهدي الطويل، بيان علي عبد رب الرسول آل ناس، بيان علي يحي المسين، تقى صبحي علي البراهيم، تهاني محمد عبد الولي آل رمضان ، جليلة علي محمد السيهاتي، حوراء أحمد حسين جمعان، حوراء حسن قاسم ابو سعيد ، حوراء سلمان عبد الكريم الصفار، حوراء عبد الله يوسف الحكيم، حوراء علي حسن الجارودي، حوراء علي قاسم المدرهم، خديجة عبد الله علي آل حاتم، دالية حسين حسن المرهون، دعاء سلمان حسن السنونه، رباب عبد الله صالح الغاوي، رحمه مهدي علي آل عمار، رقية عبدالله حسين آل محفوظ، رملة علي عباس آل درويش، ريم محمد حسن آل طلاق، زهراء أحمد عبدالله آل شهاب، زهراء جعفر محمد آل طالب، زهراء جواد عباس الخباز، زهراء صالح علي المعلم، زهراء عادل عبدالله أبو تاكي، زهراء عبد الباسط مقبل السيهاتي، زهراء عبدالله أحمد ادخيل، زهراء عبدرب النبي جواد آل درويش، زهراء علي إبراهيم العبد رب الرضا، زهراء علي إبراهيم آل عبد رب النبي، زهراء علي علوي الساده، زهراء عيسى علي القلاف، زهراء محمد علي المعلم، زهراء مكي حسن خريدة، زهراء يوسف محمد أبو الرحي، زهرة رضي مهدي الماحوزي، زهرة مهدي قاسم الجنيبي، زهره أحمد صالح آل سعيد، زهره حسين عبدالكريم العلوان، زهره عبد الله مكي آل امان، زهره مكي علي الشرفا، زينب باقر عبدالله الفرج، زينب رضي مهدي آل ناس، زينب صالح علي الصفار، زينب عبد الله إبراهيم آل إبراهيم ، زينب عبدالله بن عبدالله الأبوي، زينب علي أحمد آل سنان، زينب علي أحمد آل رمضان، زينب علي قاسم المدرهم، زينب محمد سعيد الكعيبي، سكينة أحمد مكي آل مكي ، سكينة أحمد مكي آل مهنا، سكينة إبراهيم حسن آل مهندر، سكينة جعفر محمد آل جمعان ، سكينة خليل إبراهيم الجارودي، سكينة عبدالله راضي آل عبيدان، سكينة عبدالله محمد آل درويش، سكينة محمد علي آل غزوي، سلمى مهدي عبد المحسن آل ليف، شفاء رضا عبد الله آل شعبان، شهزلان حسن علي الحليلي، ضحى رضي أحمد اللويف، طاهرة رضي أحمد الجنبى، عاتقة عبد العزيز أحمد سليم، عقيلة أحمد موسى إصويلح، عمرة محمد شامي آل عبده كناني ، غدير علي عبد العلي آل حمادة، غديرأحمد حسن حميدي، فاطمة أحمد حسن العسكري، فاطمة جواد أحمد العبدرب الرضا، فاطمة حبيب حسين الحليلي، فاطمة حسين عبد الله آل ربح، فاطمة سعيد مهدي المادح ، فاطمة عباس مكي الشقيقي ، فاطمة عبدالهادي سلمان آل سماعيل، فاطمة علي إبراهيم آل ابريه، فاطمة علي مصلح العامري، فاطمة محمد عبدالله الرضوان، فاطمة ناجي أحمد آل زواد، فداء علي أحمد المحسن ، كوثر حيدر مهدي آل علوي، لولوه عبدالله مهنا آل حمود، ليلى حسن عيسى الخباز ، ليلى علي عيسى الغاوي، مدينة أحمد منصور العسيري، مروه أحمد جاسم العسيف، مريم بنت عماد بن محمد حسن الجشي، مريم عمران حميد الشعلة، مزدلفة صالح أحمد آل سعيد ، معالي حسين علي المدن، معالي حمود نزال الشمري، منى علي سعود المدن، مواهب عبدالعزيز حسن كلاله، نجيبة سعيد حبيب الخميس، نداءجعفر أحمد آل خميس، نرجس عادل سعيد آل يوسف، نفيسة إبراهيم خليل فردان، نهال مالك حسن الفرج ، هاجر علي عبد الواحد البيش، هدى عبد الله جواد آل طالب، هدى عبدالله علي آل حمود، وداد حمود بن حمود آل بيه الصلبي، ياسمين جعفر سعيد الصفار، يقين مهدي صالح العاقول.

----------


## بيسان

الف الف مبرووووووك للناجحين
خيتوو..بشووور
الله يبارك فيك يارب
من عيوني اوصل ليها سلامك 
وعقبال مانشوف اسمك بالتخرج والقبول
وان شاءاا الله نشووف اسم ايلاف وهمس المشاعر والقلب المرح
ونباارك ليهم ياارب
ويسلموووووووووو
والله يعطيك العاافيه
تحيااتي
بيساااااان

----------

